# Kaido vs MF Whitebeard + What Diff?



## Hijuko (Mar 9, 2022)

Location: Onigashima
Distance: 50m
Mindset: Bloodlusted
Knowledge: Manga


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2022)

MF WB wins better Feats and Hype:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 7


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaido fans: Muh kaido confirmed WSP, WSC, he strongest top 1, confirmed by oda, anything else is headcannon,grr

Oda lists WB as the strongest pirate.

Kaido fans: That don't count no,no , heart tack, old.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaido wanted to play blackbeards role as cheap shotting Whitebeard towards the end of the war, he knew that he needed help to defeat WB 

Kaido loses, extreme diff

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaido from what I'm seeing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaido tanks or dodges WB's non ACoC quake punches then KOs WB with several Raimei Hakkeis.

"_So even you can't be Joyboy after all..._", Kaido sighs as he goes back for a drink. "_Now I am all sobered up..._"


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 9, 2022)

Whitebeard. 

We've yet to see Kaido continue fighting with holes in his torso or half his brain remaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Kaido tanks or dodges WB's non ACoC quake punches then KOs WB with several Raimei Hakkeis.
> 
> "_So even you can't be Joyboy after all..._", Kaido sighs as he goes back for a drink. "_Now I am all sobered up..._"


How does he KO, someone that the author of one piece, confirmed was stronger then him


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> How does he KO, someone that the author of one piece, confirmed was stronger then him


Kaido is the strongest creature. Men are also creature. Besides he himself monologues that he couldn't be the strongest forever, right after he got stabbed by Squardo , hence signifying that his era has came to an end from that moment onwards. 

I know that you love your databooks a lot, but understanding the context of the WB's situation in MF war is far more crucial to understanding the manga of One Piece. 

Prime WB on the other hand, I believe is stronger than Kaido.


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaido mid- diff and I am being generous.

Also the red nine scabbards cut-stomps paramount war Whitebeard.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KennethLT (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaido High diff.

Kaido as he is now is probably very near Prime whitebeard and Roger. I still think only the 5 in his vision are the only one who can beat him or fight him toe to toe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido fans: Muh kaido confirmed WSP, WSC, he strongest top 1, confirmed by oda, anything else is headcannon,grr
> 
> Oda lists WB as the strongest pirate.
> 
> Kaido fans: That don't count no,no , heart tack, old.


~ Sickbeard in the paramount war due to his health condition could not use CoC- coating also they keep saying that Akainu tanked Sickbeard's hits with TremorTremor and was not defeated.
That makes Kaido much less defeated by TremorTremor attacks without being infused with CoC.

~ Sickbeard was blitzed by Squard's haki-less sword.

~ Kaido blitzes and hits Sickbeard in the head with the Ragnaraku, thunder/roaring bagua or Vajra arrow and it's over.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Kaido is the strongest creature. Men are also creature. Besides he himself monologues that he couldn't be the strongest forever, right after he got stabbed by Squardo , hence signifying that his era has came to an end from that moment onwards.
> 
> I know that you love your databooks a lot, but understanding the context of the WB's situation in MF war is far more crucial to understanding the manga of One Piece.
> 
> Prime WB on the other hand, I believe is stronger than Kaido.


You have so many things wrong. 

"Kaido is the strongest creature. Men are also creature. Besides he himself monologues that he couldn't be the strongest forever, right after he got stabbed by Squardo , hence signifying that his era has came to an end from that moment onwards."

1. Kaido is also a man, do you realize that, I mean his literal introduction in 795 said "this man." several times.

"I know that you love *your databooks a lot, *but understanding the context of the WB's situation in MF war is far more crucial to understanding the manga of One Piece."

2. This is not a databook, this is handwritten by oda, you can buy a physical copies of Marineford volumes and you'll see "Whitebeard world strongest pirate."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

KennethLT said:


> Kaido High diff.
> 
> Kaido as he is now is probably very near Prime whitebeard and Roger. I still think only the 5 in his vision are the only one who can beat him or fight him toe to toe.



Buggy  said *without a doubt* WB is the WSP.  

Every top tier can compete with roger, prime whitebeard.


----------



## Van Basten (Mar 9, 2022)

MF WB extreme diff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

@Ebitan 
"bu..t its databook."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Mar 9, 2022)

Definitely Kaido

WTF is WB going to do to him

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## KennethLT (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Buggy  said *without a doubt* WB is the WSP.
> 
> Every top tier can compete with roger, prime whitebeard.


He was, no longer is.

Dude got old and sick. Shit happens. Such is life. And MF was where people realized WB was no longer what he used to be.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaido high diff

It's an equal fight where WB has a slight advantage, until his disease starts wrecking him and from then on it's just WB holding on to his life until he dies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

KennethLT said:


> He was, no longer is.
> 
> Dude got old and sick. Shit happens. Such is life. And MF was where people realized WB was no longer what he used to be.


This is what I don't understand.

The OP clearly means MF WB when he pulled up 100% no squard stab or anything vs kaido 100%

not MF WB in the middle of the war, this is like using kaido in the middle of wano war.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 9, 2022)

Whitebeard extreme diff


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> You have so many things wrong.
> 
> "Kaido is the strongest creature. Men are also creature. Besides he himself monologues that he couldn't be the strongest forever, right after he got stabbed by Squardo , hence signifying that his era has came to an end from that moment onwards."
> 
> ...


This is called the * Death of the Author Fallacy* , you can look it up if you are interested.

*"Death of the Author* is a concept from the field of literary criticism which holds that an author's intentions and biographical facts (the author's politics, religion, etc) should hold no weight when coming to an interpretation of his or her writing; that is, that a writer's interpretation of his own work is no more valid than the interpretations of any of . The logic is fairly simple: Books are meant to be read, not written, and so the ways readers interpret them are more important and "real" than the ways writers write them. There are also the more practical facts that a lot of authors are  or  to comment on their intentions, and even when they are, artists don't always make choices for reasons that make sense or are easily explained to others—or, in some cases, even to themselves."

Works are *meant to be read, not written* . The author's intentions hold no weight when interpreting his/her work, it is our interpretation of Oda's work that is more important and real than the ways Oda draws his manga.

In this case, Kaido's feats etc. are more superior than what Old WB has shown us, not to mention his superior CoC Haki and FS mastery. Even Oda's opinion holds no weight even if he personally says that Old WB is stronger than Kaido if his art contradicts his own statements.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> This is called the * Death of the Author Fallacy* , you can look it up if you are interested.
> 
> *"Death of the Author* is a concept from the field of literary criticism which holds that an author's intentions and biographical facts (the author's politics, religion, etc) should hold no weight when coming to an interpretation of his or her writing; that is, that a writer's interpretation of his own work is no more valid than the interpretations of any of . The logic is fairly simple: Books are meant to be read, not written, and so the ways readers interpret them are more important and "real" than the ways writers write them. There are also the more practical facts that a lot of authors are  or  to comment on their intentions, and even when they are, artists don't always make choices for reasons that make sense or are easily explained to others—or, in some cases, even to themselves."
> 
> Works are *meant to be read, not written* . The author's intentions hold no weight when interpreting his/her work, it is our interpretation of Oda's work that is more important and real than the ways Oda draws his manga.


Now you're just making up random headcannon for no reason, dont know how this relates to oda. Bet you're the same guy screaming "KAIDO WSC!."

- WB made mihawk admit inferior
- still the only person in the series to two shot another top tier
-  Kaido collegue, big mom put him in another league.
-Law post-ts says this era's was whitebeard.
- Chinjao says whitebeard was the ruler of this era.

Once again, we're talking about  MF WB 100% when he pulled up to the war, fresh


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> @Ebitan
> "bu..t its databook."


Holds no water if it contradicts Oda's direct feats and showings.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Once again, we're talking about MF WB 100% when he pulled up to the war, fresh


Fresh or not, he's still sick and getting heart attacks and unable to use haki decently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

Zoro said:


> Whitebeard.
> 
> We've yet to see Kaido continue fighting with holes in his torso or half his brain remaining.


Troll squad attacks again 

you say half the brain when it was only the face.

Kaido has tanked 70 or more attacks and many with durability negation which in addition many had  CoA, CoA internal destruction and ACoC unlike most of the attacks on WB which were made by fodders without haki.

Base Kaido high diff Sickbeard.
Hybrid Kaido mid diff.
Hybrid drunk modes Kaido low diff.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Holds no water if it contradicts* Oda's direct feats and showings.*


Mihawk has terrible feats, yet people put him top 5. Why does WB needs feats? Anyways thats alright, I'll wait for you to show me  Someone other then WB, two shotting another top tier. Kaido couldn't even put rooftop luffy down in 2 hits.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Now you're just making up random headcannon for no reason, dont know how this relates to oda. Bet you're the same guy screaming "KAIDO WSC!."
> 
> - WB made mihawk admit inferior
> - still the only person in the series to two shot another top tier
> ...


It is not headcanon, its one of the principles of how modern critics review work. Just search it up like I said. Our interpretation of Oda's work is far more important than Oda's personal opinions if he failed to convince us with his artwork. 

All of that is cool and all, but his feats on Marineford are completely overshadowed by Kaido's in Onigashima, hence Kaido is superior to MF Old WB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 9, 2022)

Zoro said:


> We've yet to see Kaido *getting* holes in his torso or half his brain *removed*.


FTFY


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Mihawk has terrible feats, yet people put him top 5. Why does WB needs feats? Anyways thats alright, I'll wait for you to show me  Someone other then WB, two shotting another top tier. Kaido couldn't even put rooftop luffy down in 2 hits.


Do you have feats of WB one shotting or two shotting another Top tier?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Fresh or not, he's still sick and getting heart attacks and unable to use haki decently.


I can careless what you gotta think, its about oda. you're the same mihawk fan screaming "mihawk>shanks, muh cuz WSS!"



Sengoku who knows kaido power, still has the audacity to call post-squard stab wb the strongest man. 

"unable to use haki decently."

His vivre card lists him with all 3 hakis, so apprently he can use them. 

-He kept up and surprised kizaru who you need high level observation for 
-Making contact with logias clearly Coa
-Coating wasn't introduced pre-ts, but he swatted away akainu magma just like how zoro did to king which he had coc coting for.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaido high, I feel like a merciful man today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Do you have feats of WB one shotting or two shotting another Top tier?






How many hits did he use on sakazuki? Two.


----------



## KennethLT (Mar 9, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> It is not headcanon, its one of the principles of how modern critics review work. Just search it up like I said. Our interpretation of Oda's work is far more important than Oda's personal opinions if he failed to convince us with his artwork.
> 
> All of that is cool and all, but his feats on Marineford are completely overshadowed by Kaido's in Onigashima, hence Kaido is superior to MF Old WB.


be careful with this, you might commit a fallacy later on. This is an ongoing story, not a finished product. There is more evidence that doesn’t have to include death of the author, I would use those to be safe.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> How many hits did he use on sakazuki? Two.


Sakazuki didn't get KO'ed from that. He then came up to destroy WB's commanders.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 9, 2022)

KennethLT said:


> be careful with this, you might commit a fallacy later on. This is an ongoing story, not a finished product. There is more evidence that doesn’t have to include death of the author, I would use those to be safe.


If Oda's work in the future does convince me that Old WB is > Kaido, I have no problem accepting it.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Sakazuki didn't get KO'ed from that. He then came up to destroy WB's commanders.


Who lost the fight? come on tell me.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Who lost the fight? come on tell me.


No idea really. They both were pretty messed up after the encounter.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> If Oda's work in the future does convince me that Old WB is > Kaido, I have no problem accepting it.


Question, do you have shanks>mihawk?

Because so far the "artwork" tells the reader shanks>mihawk when that  isn't true at all.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> you're the same mihawk fan screaming "mihawk>shanks, muh cuz WSS!"


Literally never said this in my entire life



GreenEggsAHam said:


> "unable to use haki decently."
> 
> His vivre card lists him with all 3 hakis, so apprently he can use them.


Manga panels have him failing to use CoO against Squardo and getting a heart attack as soon as he tries to use CoC. Manga > VC



GreenEggsAHam said:


> -He kept up and surprised kizaru who you need high level observation for


Kept up as in failed to touch him, stop him or block his attack? Was that a lack of high level CoO, or was that a lack of CoA? I'll let you decide



GreenEggsAHam said:


> -Making contact with logias clearly Coa


As per Luffy in WCI, just having CoA means you can touch a logia. He doesn't need super CoA. Note I said "unable to use haki decently" not "unable to use haki at all".
Oh, and he failed to make contact with both Aokiji and Kizaru. Again, I gotta ask, was that lack of CoA, or just poor CoO?



GreenEggsAHam said:


> -Coating wasn't introduced pre-ts, but he swatted away akainu magma just like how zoro did to king which he had coc coting for.


Once again, I didn't say he couldn't use haki at all. I said he couldn't do it decently anymore, which was shown throughout the war.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Question, do you have shanks>mihawk?
> 
> Because so far the "artwork" tells the reader shanks>mihawk when that  isn't true at all.


Yes I do have Shanks > Mihawk currently.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## KennethLT (Mar 9, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> If Oda's work in the future does convince me that Old WB is > Kaido, I have no problem accepting it.


I understand you, but I’m saying that it is easier to use evidence that doesn’t involve death of the author. Contrary to the believe of some people, Kaido has more statements backing him up to being stronger than old beard, Outside of feats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 9, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> Troll squad attacks again
> 
> you say half the brain when it was only the face.
> 
> ...


so where's Kaido's guts spilling or brain oozing out?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

Turrin said:


> MF WB wins better Feats and Hype:



Which WB feats are better? 

Kaido hype:
~ The strongest creature in the world.
~ The strongest pirate in the world.
~ The strongest vicious drinker in the world.
~ Natural disaster.
~ 1 vs 1 king.
~ Island of the strongest.
~ The toughest in the world.
~ Unmatched vitality.
~ Even an unranked weapon in Kaido's hands is legendary.
And more.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sablés (Mar 9, 2022)

More than anything else, Kaido's stamina is nuts and his damage tolerance is the highest in the setting.
Whitebeard is on the opposite spectrum as the strongest, but the worst performance in the long-run due to his health.

Kaido wins. Just a matter of time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 9, 2022)

Whitebeard was the strongest pirate when he wasnt sick.whitebeard at marineford was only considerd to be the strongest pirate because they didnt know about his sickness.

WB in marineford himself confirmed that he is no longer worlds strongest pirate  by saying"no one remains the strongest forever",after getting stabbed by his crew member (can't remember his name).

When WB was healthy and worlds strongest pirate he was able to use his observation haki even when he was sleeping,while in marinefored he wasnt able to dodge squardo's sword .even his crew was surprised that he didnt dodge that sword while ,he would have dodged it in good health ,clearly implying that he is no longer the strongest.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 9, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> This is called the * Death of the Author Fallacy* , you can look it up if you are interested.
> 
> *"Death of the Author* is a concept from the field of literary criticism which holds that an author's intentions and biographical facts (the author's politics, religion, etc) should hold no weight when coming to an interpretation of his or her writing; that is, that a writer's interpretation of his own work is no more valid than the interpretations of any of . The logic is fairly simple: Books are meant to be read, not written, and so the ways readers interpret them are more important and "real" than the ways writers write them. There are also the more practical facts that a lot of authors are  or  to comment on their intentions, and even when they are, artists don't always make choices for reasons that make sense or are easily explained to others—or, in some cases, even to themselves."
> 
> ...


Death of the author is about analyzing themes and messages conveyed in works of art which are sometimes expressed by authors subconsciously. If you wanna use it for power levels you can try to convince people but it’s very childish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaido only looked as impressive as he was fighting the new generation of pirates, unlike his fraud ass, Whitebeard had to take on the world's strongest forces all by his lonesome. Kaido even had his big sis yonk backing him up

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Literally never said this in my entire life


Yeah ight.


Strobacaxi said:


> Manga panels have him failing to use CoO against Squardo and getting a heart attack as soon as he tries to use CoC. Manga > VC


COO isn't a passive thing. Bro literally suprised kizaru and kept up with him in a clash. Literally And I  mean literally Speedblitzed future sight user Akainu. And once again, the manga telling us he had *no wounds on his back sounds like good COO to me.*




Strobacaxi said:


> Kept up as in failed to touch him, stop him or block his attack? Was that a lack of high level CoO, or was that a lack of CoA? I'll let you decide


Was kizaru not going up on the scissor stairs, until WB attacked him. So this is either Top tier COO, or top tier CoA, or both, decide 



Strobacaxi said:


> As per Luffy in WCI, just having CoA means you can touch a logia. He doesn't need super CoA. Note I said "unable to use haki decently" not "unable to use haki at all".
> Oh, and he failed to make contact with both Aokiji and Kizaru. Again, I gotta ask, was that lack of CoA, or just poor CoO?


Bruh get outta here, its clear you need High level COA. 
Marco and *great swordsmen * vista failed to put a scratch *on Akainu*



Strobacaxi said:


> Once again, I didn't say he couldn't use haki at all. I said he couldn't do it decently anymore, which was shown throughout the war.


The manga showed he could, but it was pre-ts, This is like saying mihawk cant use coa good because pre-ts


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2022)

WB extreme. Potential awakened Luffy=close to prime WB. Old WB is obviously weaker but still a WSM.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

Zoro said:


> Kaido only looked as impressive as he was fighting the new generation of pirates, unlike his fraud ass, Whitebeard had to take on the world's strongest forces all by his lonesome. Kaido even had his big sis yonk backing him up


Strongest forces where 100,000 were nameless fodders with no haki and flying through the air.

The only thing Sickbeard did was 2 tapped Akainu but Akainu was not knockedout.

So much less Kaido is going to get knockedout by Sickbeard's attacks and that's assuming he could hit the serious Kaido.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> COO isn't a passive thing.


Then how did he beat Ace in his sleep? Why did Marco say that WB would never have been hit by Squardo if he wasn't sick?



GreenEggsAHam said:


> Bro literally suprised kizaru and kept up with him in a clash


Kept up? He failed to hit him, failed to dodge his attack and failed to stop him from attacking Luffy. What exactly did he keep up with?



GreenEggsAHam said:


> Literally And I mean literally Speedblitzed future sight user Akainu.


By literally do you mean not at all? He sneaked up on an unfocused Akainu lol there was no blitz



GreenEggsAHam said:


> Was kizaru not going up on the scissor stairs, until WB attacked him. So this is either Top tier COO, or top tier CoA, or both, decide


He was, and WB's attack failed to hit his body, and WB failed to dodge his attack, and also failed to stop him from shooting the key.
So it's actually a bad showing for WB no matter how many fanfics you try to read




GreenEggsAHam said:


> Bruh get outta here, its clear you need High level COA.
> Marco and *great swordsmen * vista failed to put a scratch *on Akainu*


Here I was thinking Akainu was a future sight user? Jesus are you really that thick? Luffy explicitly said that because he had CoA he should be able to hit Kata. Akainu did the same as Kata.



GreenEggsAHam said:


> The manga showed he could, but it was pre-ts, This is like saying mihawk cant use coa good because pre-ts


The manga showed he could not do it effectively, hence failing to dodge Squardo, failing to hit Aokiji and Kizaru, failing to use CoC.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 9, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> Strongest forces where 100,000 were nameless fodders


the dishonesty is too much here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Mar 9, 2022)

Zoro said:


> Kaido only looked as impressive as he was fighting the new generation of pirates, unlike his fraud ass, Whitebeard had to take on the world's strongest forces all by his lonesome. Kaido even had his big sis yonk backing him up


BM already lost to those new blood and she might be older than Whitestache


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

Zoro said:


> the dishonesty is too much here


Show me what did Admirals Garp and Mihawk do in the war?

Akainu wounded a WB that was blitzed by Squard without using haki 

So the dishonest one is your squad by putting Sickbeard stronger than Kaido and more so after everything Oda has revealed.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 9, 2022)

Sablés said:


> BM already lost to those new blood and she might be older than Whitestache


She's younger big mom is currently 68 while whitebeard died at 72

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I can careless what you gotta think, its about oda. you're the same mihawk fan screaming "mihawk>shanks, muh cuz WSS!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did sengoku know about his condition and sickness when he called him the strongest?

His vivre card list him with all 3 hakis and yet he was having trouble using them when needed in marineford.
he wasnt able to use CoC when ace was about to get executed,acording to the vivre card he should be able to use all 3 haki  and there advanced versions yet he didnt ,because of his sickness.

All this indicates that he was no longer the strongest pirate,he used to be the strong when he was healthy and able to use all 3 haki properly.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> hen how did he beat Ace in his sleep? Why did Marco say that WB would never have been hit by Squardo if he wasn't sick?


Again, when did I claim wb had the same observation as before?  he can decrease and still have top tier coo as proven.


Strobacaxi said:


> Kept up? He failed to hit him, failed to dodge his attack and failed to stop him from attacking Luffy. What exactly did he keep up with?


Hm wasn't kizaru goal to meet up with luffy, why did he stop? tell me


Strobacaxi said:


> By literally do you mean not at all? He sneaked up on an unfocused Akainu lol there was no blitz


Ok you wanna use that? what was stopping akainu from not dodging the second attack? WB literally dodged meigou from fully melting his face if you didn't notice.


Strobacaxi said:


> He was, and WB's attack failed to hit his body, and WB failed to dodge his attack, and also failed to stop him from shooting the key.
> So it's actually a bad showing for WB no matter how many fanfics you try to read


Again, did he not stop kizaru from going to luffy, answer the question. 


Strobacaxi said:


> Here I was thinking Akainu was a future sight user? Jesus are you really that thick? Luffy explicitly said that because he had CoA he should be able to hit Kata. Akainu did the same as Kata.


Future sight user kaido, got pierced by o-kiku, attack deflected by razio jeez man.   If  Two high level Coa users in marco and vista, was unable to hurt akainu, then its clear WB had top top level Coa goodness man, this just makes mihawk look so disgraceful, admitting this man was stronger then him.



Strobacaxi said:


> The manga showed he could not do it effectively, hence failing to dodge Squardo, failing to hit Aokiji and Kizaru, failing to use CoC.


again, you're holding on to that square thing, big mom is proof you dont need good COO to keep up with kaido dont know why it matters.  But anyways WB failing to hit aokiji isn't bad, as aokiji is a a very good observation user, theres a reason why hes apart of the WG strongest. He only failed to use COC when akainu pierced him.

Anyways its clear if this was post-ts he would've used coating. Dude deflected akainu magma which is stronger then king's just like how zoro with coc did


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaido wins mid diff in base. He can't keep up for long or keep up with Kaido's speed with his pitiful CoO.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> Which WB feats are better?
> 
> Kaido hype:
> ~ The strongest creature in the world.
> ...


That’s not Feats that’s hype. And WB hype is better for the simple reason I posted above. Kaidou is called a Man by the narrator and the narrator says WB is the strongest man. So WB > Kaidou. Come off the copium drip


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 9, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> Show me what did Admirals Garp and Mihawk do in the war?
> 
> Akainu wounded a WB that was blitzed by Squard without using haki
> 
> So the dishonest one is your squad by putting Sickbeard stronger than Kaido and more so after everything Oda has revealed.


headcanon among headcanon

literally forgot how Whitebeard had to fight through all 3 Admirals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 9, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> Which WB feats are better?
> 
> Kaido hype:
> ~ The strongest creature in the world.
> ...


How are you gonna spew out some semen out of your mouth from that wank, go on to call it a feat 

Not a good take, you made yourself look like Buggy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 9, 2022)

Turrin said:


> That’s not Feats that’s hype. And WB hype is better for the simple reason I posted above. Kaidou is called a Man by the narrator and the narrator says WB is the strongest man. So WB > Kaidou. Come off the copium drip


The title is just the in-verse perception. It isn't word of god. Is this your first time reading a manga? Oda didn't tell Sengoku that WB was WSM, that was the in-verse perception. Just like you can find the narrator saying Demaro Black is "Monkey D. Luffy".  Is Momo Kinnemon's son? Because that's what the narrator told us 

Besides, WSC>WSM. 

Kaido competes with Prime Beard. Not that old washed up corpse that showed up at MF.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Mar 9, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> How are you gonna spew out some semen out of your mouth from that wank, go on to call it a feat
> 
> Not a good take, you made yourself look like Buggy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 9, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kaido competes with Prime Beard. Not that old washed up corpse that showed up at MF.


That's completely why Kaido decided to wait until WB was on meds and showed up at MF where the marines would handle the Majority and Kaido takes the rest 

Yet the beast got stopped by a handicapped victim of a SeaKing 

Even the "old washed up corpse" you say, Kaido couldn't feel comfortable in taking him unless he knew he has help.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> The title is just the in-verse perception. It isn't word of god. Is this your first time reading a manga? Oda didn't tell Sengoku that WB was WSM, that was the in-verse perception. Just like you can find the narrator saying Demaro Black is "Monkey D. Luffy".  Is Momo Kinnemon's son? Because that's what the narrator told us
> 
> Besides, WSC>WSM.
> 
> Kaido competes with Prime Beard. Not that old washed up corpse that showed up at MF.


oldbeard vivre card actually confirms he was the WSM


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 9, 2022)

Zoro said:


> Whitebeard.
> 
> We've yet to see Kaido continue fighting with holes in his torso or half his brain remaining.



It's not thing that's expected to happen to superior fighters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Mar 9, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> That's completely why Kaido decided to wait until WB was on meds and showed up at MF where the marines would handle the Majority and Kaido takes the rest
> 
> Yet the beast got stopped by a handicapped victim of a SeaKing
> 
> Even the "old washed up corpse" you say, Kaido couldn't feel comfortable in taking him unless he knew he has help.


Someone forgetting that Kaido killed WB’s brother and he didn’t have the balls to go to Wano.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> oldbeard vivre card actually confirms he was the WSM


It confirms he had the in-verse title. Nice try though.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 9, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> It's not thing that's expected to happen to superior fighters.


when fighting many inferior and naive fighters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 9, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Someone forgetting that Kaido killed WB’s brother and he didn’t have the balls to go to Wano.


Someones ignoring the part where Kaido had all this time to take out shirohige but ducked until wb became old and found himself in enemies territory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> The title is just the in-verse perception. It isn't word of god. Is this your first time reading a manga? Oda didn't tell Sengoku that WB was WSM, that was the in-verse perception. Just like you can find the narrator saying Demaro Black is "Monkey D. Luffy".  Is Momo Kinnemon's son? Because that's what the narrator told us
> 
> Besides, WSC>WSM.
> 
> Kaido competes with Prime Beard. Not that old washed up corpse that showed up at MF.


WSC is not > WSM, when the same narrator calls Kaidou a man. Plus Kaidou only is confirmed to even have WSC title after WB died; so you can’t even claim his title applies to WB, but WB title applies to Kaidou. 

Also never said titles were word of god (though usually the Kaidou-Stans do, so this is an ironic argument to me). However if Kaidou’s best hype is what the narrator says about him and the *same* narrator says WB is stronger; then WB > Kaidou in *hype. *Its that simple.
——
But if you want to talks Feats instead of hype we can definitely do that as well. WB (in his worst condition) had Akainu down for several chapters in 2 Hits. Now how many hits did G2/3 Luffy take from Kaidou without going down? Or are you now going to wank G2/3 Luffy above Akainu.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> It confirms he had the in-verse title. Nice try though.


In verse titles have quotations mark, whitebeard didnt have that


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 9, 2022)

These arguements are really good.
Now i am siding with WB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> oldbeard vivre card actually confirms he was the WSM


Oldbeard with sickness and haki problems?


----------



## Baroxio (Mar 9, 2022)

MF Whitebeard almost certainly had the strongest crew and potentially the most territory - both things that could qualify one as being the strongest pirate. 

But in a 1v1, I'm gonna do as the manga says, and bet on Kaido.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 9, 2022)

Baroxio said:


> But in a 1v1, I'm gonna do as the manga says, and bet on Kaido.


there won't be hostage's bro, Kaido has no chance


----------



## Issmhd16 (Mar 9, 2022)

Imo :
Prime WB (WSM) = Kaidou (WSC) > Old WB > Sick Old WB

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheRealSJ (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> 1. Kaido is also a man, do you realize that, I mean his literal introduction in 795 said "this man." several times.


That's a bit of an inconsistency, but if I had to guess - I'd say he isn't human.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2022)

TheRealSJ said:


> That's a bit of an inconsistency, but if I had to guess - I'd say he isn't human.


Simple - Kadiou’s species is Ogre, but he is a “man” because he is a male and all males are referred to as men in One Piece


----------



## Turrin (Mar 9, 2022)

Baroxio said:


> MF Whitebeard almost certainly had the strongest crew and potentially the most territory - both things that could qualify one as being the strongest pirate.
> 
> But in a 1v1, I'm gonna do as the manga says, and bet on Kaido* after WB is dead *


Edited for accuracy


----------



## Pirateer (Mar 9, 2022)

meanwhile Laido:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Mar 9, 2022)

MF Whitebeard is beating Kaidou when they both go all out using their best moves showing greater firepower, but Kaidou doesn't stay down and out-endurances WB who takes more lasting damage. Also at times in the fight sick WB will be performing bellow par and be an inconsistent fighter, with higher highs and lower lows than Kaidou. Kaidou wins eventually  with very high difficulty.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 9, 2022)

WB by hype, standing, and portrayal. 
Kaido by feats and scaling.

Goes either way I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 9, 2022)

When WB was alive he was the WSP not Kaido.


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 9, 2022)

Whitebeard extreme diff. He went out as the strongest pirate in the world. There's a reason why he had to start the battle handicapped.

If you're gonna rank Kaido as the strongest because of his titles or statements, you have to apply the same logic to Whitebeard as well:


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The crazy hacker (Mar 9, 2022)

WB is the stronger one, but he takes it with nothing less than extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> How are you gonna spew out some semen out of your mouth from that wank, go on to call it a feat
> 
> Not a good take, you made yourself look like Buggy


You don't understand power scaling better keep posting reply trolls.


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

Turrin said:


> That’s not Feats that’s hype. And WB hype is better for the simple reason I posted above. Kaidou is called a Man by the narrator and the narrator says WB is the strongest man. So WB > Kaidou. Come off the copium drip


No WB feat is above the overwhelming feats Kaido has shown.

And Kaido has the same titles as WB and even more.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 9, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> Yup don't understand power scaling better keep posting reply trolls.


Giving a smooch to Kaidos ass isn't "power scaling"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

Zoro said:


> headcanon among headcanon
> 
> literally forgot how Whitebeard had to fight through all 3 Admirals


WB fought with Aokiji for two seconds and Jozu arrived.

WB fought Akainu for two seconds and suffered a heart attack.

WB for one second full of wounds attacked Kizaru and was wounded.

What amazing fights Rolf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Giving a smooch to Kaidos ass isn't "power scaling"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Empathy (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaidou was never really referred to as the strongest until after WB died. WB was at the top of the food chain two years ago, and now it’s Kaidou since he’s gone. Based on that, WB oughta win with extreme difficulty.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 9, 2022)

TheRealSJ said:


> That's a bit of an inconsistency, but if I had to guess - I'd say he isn't human.


Whitebeard title isnt the world strongest human. But the World's Strongest Man. You have PP?= automatic Man

Also 
*Spoiler*: _1043_ 



Kaido strongest attack legitimately got tanked by luffy


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 9, 2022)

The AW community going strong during these tough days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 9, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


>


You made it obvious that you had no other argument 

Also what does Sakazuki looking badass next to a rat have to do with anything? 

Pops absolutely folds the Fish bro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Mar 9, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> You made it obvious that you had no other argument
> 
> Also what does Sakazuki looking badass next to a rat have to do with anything?
> 
> Pops absolutely folds the Fish bro


He looks scared there not bad ass. He just took a beating from whitebeard so it doesn’t mean he’d be weaker healthy but you’re lying if you think he’s tough guying it.


----------



## Ssj2Hokage (Mar 9, 2022)

Kaido High Diff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido strongest attack legitimately got tanked by luffy


Current ACoC- ACoA- ACoO sky splitter Luffy>> Marineford- almost without haki- Sickbeard.


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> You made it obvious that you had no other argument
> 
> Also what does Sakazuki looking badass next to a rat have to do with anything?
> 
> Pops absolutely folds the Fish bro


You never gave arguments other than diaper boy insults and troll replies.


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 9, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> The AW community going strong during these tough days


Now I understand why Itachi is called overrated and Yhwach from bleach is called Yhwank.


Kaido has everything and the best feats in the manga and yet a bunch of wankers of  marineford weaklings deny Kaido's greatness.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 9, 2022)

Laidou wins extreme difficulty


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 9, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> You never gave arguments other than diaper boy insults and troll replies.


You mean I gave you agruements that you could not comprehend so you decided to go for the badass Sakazuki

I got no idea what you thought you was going to prove by bringing up Akainu/Shanks confrontation

So far, between our discussion 

Whitebeard is folding Kaido like it's origami, you'd better look back through your Kaido-wank journal and grab whatever you can

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baroxio (Mar 9, 2022)

This being Marineford Whitebeard, Kaido literally just has to survive for like, an hour before Whitebeard's disease does the job for him. Given how people can fight for like 10 days in OP verse and Kaido himself has been fighting nonstop for an entire night, I don't think Kaido is going to have any real difficulty in just surviving. Especially not when he has Gear 4 level speed + future sight to avoid blows.


----------



## Ludi (Mar 10, 2022)

WB should win versus P1 Kaido anyway. Unless Kaido became stronger in the last 2 years he should win now too.


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 10, 2022)

You need to be Joyboy to be able to beat Kaido

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> You need to be Joyboy to be able to beat 15 defeated opponents Kaido*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Mar 10, 2022)

Kaido obviously

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Turrin (Mar 10, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> No WB feat is above the overwhelming feats Kaido has shown.
> 
> And Kaido has the same titles as WB and even more.


2 Shotting a Admiral is way above anything Kaidou has shown

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 10, 2022)

Turrin said:


> 2 Shotting a Admiral is way above anything Kaidou has shown


Admiral didn't get KO'ed though, he even proceeded to attack WB commanders after both strikes.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 10, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Admiral didn't get KO'ed though, he even proceeded to attack WB commanders after both strikes.


He was knocked out for several chapters; that’s still above anything Kaidou has shown; massively


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

Turrin said:


> He was knocked out for several chapters; that’s still above anything Kaidou has shown; massively


not impressive, the attacks were town level at best


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 10, 2022)

Turrin said:


> He was knocked out for several chapters; that’s still above anything Kaidou has shown; massively


Any proof that he was actually KO'ed? Maybe he was just taking a quick piss or something.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 10, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Any proof that he was actually KO'ed? Maybe he was just taking a quick piss or something.


Yeah I don’t have to disprove a completely unreasonable and unlikely idea that Akainu mid war fucked off to take a piss. The most obvious answer is what we go with, that Akainu was ether knocked out or damaged badly enough he had to recover before being able to escape from his hole and fight again.

Compare this to Kaidou who required far more hits to take down Luffy

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 10, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Yeah I don’t have to disprove a completely unreasonable and unlikely idea that Akainu mid war fucked off to take a piss. The most obvious answer is what we go with, that Akainu was ether knocked out or damaged badly enough he had to recover before being able to escape from his hole and fight again.
> 
> Compare this to Kaidou who required far more hits to take down Luffy


It is more accurate to say that Akainu got BFR'ed and then WB died afterwards.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> not impressive, the attacks were town level at best


When Kaidou can 2 Shot an actual top tier you come back to me, until then continue your war against Japanese/English language with your denial that Kaidou is a “man” according to the same narrator that you claim is correct about Kaidou’s title

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 10, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> It is more accurate to say that Akainu got BFR'ed and then WB died afterwards.


I don’t care what you call it; Kaidou can even come remotely close to this level

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

Akainu was probably not ko'd, but badly hurt so that he needed time to solidly catch his breath. So the guy did clearly lose. 

Nevertheless, the guy got dropped in 2 punches which barely destroyed a plaza. Kaido sh*ts on way, way more destructive attacks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 10, 2022)

Turrin said:


> I don’t care what you call it; Kaidou can even come remotely close to this level


Kaidou could lift an entire Island while fighting, has already KO'ed Luffy for the fourth time. WB KO'ed nobody.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

Turrin said:


> When Kaidou can 2 Shot an actual top tier you come back to me, until then continue your war against Japanese/English language with your denial that Kaidou is a “man” according to the same narrator that you claim is correct about Kaidou’s title


Kaido reffers to himself as an Oni and I'll trust him.

Also, you're dishonesty won't work. The fact that you generalize "top tier" as all on the same level is yet another fallacy. Luffy has all the proof in the world to be considered more durable than anyone not called Kaido/BM/maybe Sickbeard, unlike Akainu, who got heavily bloodied by non adcoc attacks.

Also call me when Sickbeard will oneshot a low toptier level such as RT5 luffy, WITHOUT A CHEAPSHOT.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 10, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Kaidou could lift an entire Island while fighting, has already KO'ed Luffy for the fourth time. WB KO'ed nobody.


By your definition Kaidou didn’t KO Luffy ether because he gets back up after a few chapters every time.

Bottom line is Kaidou needed dozens of hits to take down Luffy. WB (while in worse condition then Kaidou) took down Akainu in 2 Hits. And Akainu is > Luffy still.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Kaido reffers to himself as an Oni and I'll trust him.
> 
> Also, you're dishonesty won't work. The fact that you generalize "top tier" as all on the same level is yet another fallacy. Luffy has all the proof in the world to be considered more durable than anyone not called Kaido/BM/maybe Sickbeard, unlike Akainu, who got heavily bloodied by non adcoc attacks.
> 
> Also call me when Sickbeard will oneshot a low toptier level such as RT5 luffy, WITHOUT A CHEAPSHOT.


Okay so if the Narrator is wrong then Kaidou isn’t WSC. Thanks

And Akainu has better durability feats in no selling Marco and Vista’s attacks then Luffy does at the moment considering he was injured by Appo.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

Turrin said:


> Okay so if the Narrator is wrong then Kaidou isn’t WSC. Thanks


Retconned, simple
There were way more instances where Kaido was referred to as something else other than a human anyway.


Also, how hypocritical can you be? In some threads, you hang like a madman from one instance where Kaido was called a man, while in other threads you support the idea of Kaido being the WSC, due to his actual nature, which is not human. You're literally kicking your own testicle.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

Tf...Kaido's island is literally called Onigashima...


----------



## Turrin (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Retconned, simple
> There were way more instances where Kaido was referred to as something else other than a human anyway.
> 
> 
> Also, how hypocritical can you be? In some threads, you hang like a madman from one instance where Kaido was called a man, while in other threads you support the idea of Kaido being the WSC, due to his actual nature, which is not human. You're literally kicking your own testicle.


The first instance where Kaidou was referred to as inhuman was in punk Hazard before his introduction. So no you can’t claim it’s a retcon.
—-
No Duhul you just don’t understand the linguistics involved here. _Otoko (man) _can also simply refer to a gender and can be assigned to other species in fiction. Just like when you play an mmorpg can you have an ogre race you can pick then you can also pick if the ogre is male or female


----------



## JustSumGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Akainu was probably not ko'd, but badly hurt so that he needed time to solidly catch his breath. So the guy did clearly lose.


Where was this ever implied that he needed time to catch his breath ? Dude just fell down a chasm and had to dig a tunnel underground which took him some time but was clearly far from defeat as he was still fighting and taking down commanders.

And he was cheap shotted on that first hit.


Duhul10 said:


> Nevertheless, the guy got dropped in 2 punches which barely destroyed a plaza. Kaido sh*ts on way, way more destructive attacks


Kaido has not shown an attack that’s stronger than that island splitter WB hit Akainu with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

JustSumGuy said:


> Where was this ever implied that he needed time to catch his breath ? Dude just fell down a chasm and had to dig a tunnel underground which took him some time but was clearly far from defeat as he was still fighting and taking down commanders.
> 
> And he was cheap shotted on that first hit.
> 
> Kaido has not shown an attack that’s stronger than that island splitter WB hit Akainu with.


The guy was bloodied, internally badly hurt and could barely stand post punches, he couldn't even avoid getting BFR'd. Also, the guy skipped more than 2 chapters, meanwhile WB died  and only then did he crawl out of his misery.

The last part of the post is not worth wasting time on, also lol at "island splitter"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheNirou (Mar 10, 2022)

According to the author and numerous characters, WB is stronger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JustSumGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> The guy was bloodied, internally badly hurt and could barely stand post punches, he couldn't even avoid getting BFR'd. Also, the guy skipped more than 2 chapters, meanwhile WB died  and only then did he crawl out of his misery.


Akainu fell down that chasm in chapter 575 and was back fighting in 577. There was one chapter in between in which he did not show up. 

Don’t have to lie dude.



Duhul10 said:


> The last part of the post is not worth wasting time on, also lol at "island splitter"


Is it so controversial to say that this is a split ?



Or do you just have no rebuttal ?


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

JustSumGuy said:


> Akainu fell down that chasm in chapter 575 and was back fighting in 577. There was one chapter in between in which he did not show up.
> 
> Don’t have to lie dude.
> 
> ...


so 2 chapters, thanks
and no, that's not an island splitter

Don't have to lie dude.
Or do you just have no rebuttal ?


----------



## JustSumGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> so 2 chapters, thanks
> and no, that's not an island splitter


“Also, the guy skipped more than 2 chapters.” That’s what you said.  You lied.


Duhul10 said:


> Don't have to lie dude.
> Or do you just have no rebuttal ?


He split the island. I showed proof. Your fake bravado doesn’t change the fact that Kaido has not shown an attack as strong as the 2nd attack WB landed on Kaidou.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

JustSumGuy said:


> “Also, the guy skipped more than 2 chapters.” That’s what you said.  You lied.
> 
> He split the island. I showed proof. Your fake bravado doesn’t change the fact that Kaido has not shown an attack as strong as the 2nd attack WB landed on Kaidou.


The number of chapters during which he was missing, was 3, although not in their entirety, call it a matter of semantics.

As for the "island split", I am going to let you make fun of your own self believing that. The fact that you can't comprehend what an island level attack is, is quite funny to me, hence me mostly mocking you, instead of educating you. 

Let alone that sh*t about Kaido not having town level attacks


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2022)

頂
上戦争がついに勃発! 最強の海賊白ひげ戦死!! The Summit War finally breaks out! The strongest pirate, Whitebeard, dies in battle!



Old whitebeard vivre card calls simply the world's strongest, never even mention anything about him being the (former strongest.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## p1X3 (Mar 10, 2022)

Zoro said:


> Whitebeard.
> 
> We've yet to see Kaido continue fighting with holes in his torso or half his brain remaining.


God Whitebeard wank is so disgusting…… Kaido doesn’t even really get hurt from anything , we’re dtill trying to figure out what does lasting damage to him…. how is whitebeard winning?

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> The number of chapters during which he was missing, was 3, although not in their entirety, call it a matter of semantics.
> 
> As for the "island split", I am going to let you make fun of your own self believing that. The fact that you can't comprehend what an island level attack is, is quite funny to me, hence me mostly mocking you, instead of educating you.


You talk about semantics and then act as if me referring to WB’s attack as an island splitter is so crazy lol.

Fact is, he tore a portion of MF away from another which is why I used the word split. All it takes is a google search of the word split to see that I used it properly.


Duhul10 said:


> Let alone that sh*t about Kaido not having town level attacks


so this is a straw man….. never did I say Kaidou doesn’t have town lvl attacks.

all I said is Kaido hasn’t shown an attack that is stronger than the quake punch WB hit Akainu with. That’s it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gabzy (Mar 10, 2022)

Puncture Wille > Island splitter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> Puncture Wille > Plaza splitter*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYJC (Mar 10, 2022)

Kaido high.

Marineford WB was old and already sick even before getting stabbed. He's not beating a fresh Kaido. 


Age and disease make a bigger difference than people here seem to think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Firo (Mar 10, 2022)

MYJC said:


> Kaido high.
> 
> Marineford WB was old and already sick even before getting stabbed. He's not beating a fresh Kaido.
> 
> ...


And yet Roger achieved PK while  sick.


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 10, 2022)

Gabzy said:


> Puncture Wille > Island splitter


It wasn't even the island, it was just the plaza.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subtle (Mar 10, 2022)

MF WB wins,

He was known as the strongest pirate till his death.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 10, 2022)

--Kaido ofcourse 

--Way too tanky and Speedy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 10, 2022)

Subtle said:


> MF WB wins,
> 
> He was known as the strongest pirate till his death.


Marco directly states he isn't the same anymore and his haki was non existent in MF


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> --Kaido ofcourse
> 
> --Way too tanky and Speedy


WB's durabilty is very bad,but he is much more endure than kaido.
whitebeard was able get behind akainu in middle of a war,without him realising.thats better speed feat than kaido's.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Marco directly states he isn't the same anymore and his haki was non existent in MF


He had good CoA haki.


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 10, 2022)

Reminder that KKG of dressrossa was City level and Adv KKG of current luffy >> Dressrossa KKG and kaido took it like nothing


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> WB's durabilty is very bad,but he is much more endure than kaido.
> whitebeard was able get behind akainu in middle of a war,without him realising.thats better speed feat than kaido's.


But kaido's dura + Endurance trumps WB's + Kaido's attacks are K.O. ones 

Akainu was dead focus on luffy and still Kizaru got hit on him where kaido has FS and blitzed Snakeman FS luffy


----------



## MYJC (Mar 10, 2022)

Firo said:


> And yet Roger achieved PK while  sick.



Roger was only in his 50s when he died, and had his crew around to help.

Sick Roger would probably lose to Kaido too. He might be stronger but he'd tire out way too soon to be able to finish off tank like Kaido.


The saying exists for a reason, Kaido almost always wins a 1v1. Even if his opponent is better he can just tank and outlast almost anybody.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> But kaido's dura + Endurance trumps WB's + Kaido's attacks are K.O. ones
> 
> Akainu was dead focus on luffy and still Kizaru got hit on him where kaido has FS and blitzed Snakeman FS luffy


WB put down akaniu with 2 hits , he was unable to move after that and fell into the crack and was also coughing blood ,even if it was only for 2 chapters .WB could have killed him If he stayed on the ground, and didnt fell through the crack. These attacks are also K.O ones.

whitebeard can take kaido down with multiple quack punches.

Whitebeard was farely far from akainu and yet he got there in seconds .kizaru is the fastest character in one piece so its not surprising that he got ahit on WB.

 kaido does not use FS regularly like katakuri since it doesnt suit his fighting style,he is more tanking type than dodging,so using it as speed feat isn't applicable here.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Reminder that KKG of dressrossa was City level and Adv KKG of current luffy >> Dressrossa KKG and kaido took it like nothing


So does that mean luffy one shots akainu or any admiral ? NO


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> WB's durabilty is very bad,but he is much more endure than kaido.
> whitebeard was able get behind akainu in middle of a war,without him realising.thats better speed feat than kaido's.


Or Akainu's CoO and reactions are sh*t given how much of a snail pampersbeard was


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Or Akainu's CoO and reactions are sh*t given how much of a snail pampersbeard was


I dont even know what to say to this,stop hating on admirals lol.
Akainu was the strongest admiral.they all have high level CoO and probably future sight.

You just cant accept bloodlusted WB being fast.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> I dont even know what to say to this*,stop hating on admirals lol.*
> Akainu was the strongest admiral.they all have high level CoO and probably future sight.
> 
> You just cant accept bloodlusted WB being fast.


= "STOP THE COUNT!!"

Akainu, the "strongest" admiral needed 10 days against another admiral

You just can't accept both of them being slow compared to Kaido or Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> So does that mean luffy one shots akainu or any admiral ? NO


Hmm probably 2 shots ; reminder that fuji was getting pushed/hurt by g3 tired dressrossa luffy and sabo with revo managed to put him in bandages while greenbull was also there


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


>


For fucks sake stop using scale of a attack for its damage.
Damage done by attacks doesnt depend on its scale and destruction.

Luffy dressrosa KKG was city level and did more damage to its surroundings than WB's strongest quack punch which put down akainu, 
so by your shitty logic luffy kkg in dressrossa was superior to WB's strongest quack punch which severly injured akainu?


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> For fucks sake stop using scale of a attack for its damage.
> Damage done by attacks doesnt depend on its scale and destruction.
> 
> Luffy dressrosa KKG was city level and did more damage to its surroundings than WB's strongest quack punch which put down akainu,
> so by your shitty logic luffy kkg in dressrossa was superior to WB's strongest quack punch which severly injured akainu?


"so by your shitty logic" what makes you think a guy who couldn't even use haki properly had a punch stronger than what other top tiers can produce ? You're in a cicle. Your wank for Akainu requires you to also wank WB and viceversa.

that first cry also remembered me of " STOP THE COUNT !!!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> WB put down akaniu with 2 hits , he was unable to move after that and fell into the crack and was also coughing blood ,even if it was only for 2 chapters .WB could have killed him If he stayed on the ground, and didnt fell through the crack. These attacks are also K.O ones.
> 
> whitebeard can take kaido down with multiple quack punches.
> 
> ...


Kaido blitzes WB with thunder bagua first and kaido can block WB's attack with FS

WB only managed to land attacks on Akainu from behind ; in frontal combat akainu countered him fine

How will WB even get to this position? Where as it is far more easy for kaido to land Thunder bagua attacks


Kaido's recent attack killed g4 luffy


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Hmm probably 2 shots ; reminder that fuji was getting pushed/hurt by g3 tired dressrossa luffy and sabo with revo managed to put him in bandages while greenbull was also there


Reminder that kaido got stabbed by the scabbards.

Stop using non willing fuji without awakening in fights plz.

Admirals are way too underrated here.
Big mom was having a hard time against jimbe and brook.
A sea king took shanks arm.

Luffy isnt 2 shotting an admiral WTF,even Roger cant do that.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Reminder that kaido got stabbed by the scabbards.
> 
> Stop using non willing fuji without awakening in fights plz.
> 
> ...




Also Kaido got stabbed by the scabbards on his will. Else he could use FS against them and loldiff them ( which he still did )


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Also Kaido got stabbed by the scabbards on his will. Else he could use FS against them and loldiff them ( which he still did )


He doesnt use it like ktakuri, it doesnt match his fighting style,,thats why he tank everything.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> He doesnt use it like ktakuri, it doesnt match his fighting style,,thats why he tank everything.


Not an explanation, he can use it whenever he wants it, just like other users.


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 10, 2022)

Glad to see WB winning  

WSP!!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Glad to see WB winning
> 
> WSP!!!


Wtf is WB winning?  I knew you couldn't read, but now you can't even count?

The AW community is strong, but nothing beats common sense

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Not an explanation, he can use it whenever he wants it, just like other users.


If kaido loses to luffy right now (which he will soon enough) ,it would be because he didnt use his FS more often and dodge attacks of scabbards ,zoro,yamato and luffy.this backs up my arguement of him not using it since its not how he fights.you cant just change his fighting style.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> If kaido loses to luffy right now (which he will soon enough) ,it would be because he didnt use his FS more often and dodge attacks of scabbards ,zoro,yamato and luffy.this backs up my arguement of him not using it since its not how he fights.you cant just change his fighting style.


If he doesn't fight like this, it was because he never felt he was pushed that far until now, not because it's not in his fighting style AS HE'S LITERALLY USED IT.
Kaido's not losing to Luffy, he'll maybe be losing to a God


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Kaido blitzes WB with thunder bagua first and kaido can block WB's attack with FS
> 
> WB only managed to land attacks on Akainu from behind ; in frontal combat akainu countered him fine
> 
> ...


Keep dreaming

Still a great speed feat since it was an admral.

Pre udon? then no surprise since WB one shots that fodder as well.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Glad to see WB winning
> 
> WSP!!!


OP  surely has some credible people on here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> "so by your shitty logic" what makes you think a guy who couldn't even use haki properly had a punch stronger than what other top tiers can produce ? You're in a cicle. Your wank for Akainu requires you to also wank WB and viceversa.
> 
> that first cry also remembered me of " STOP THE COUNT !!!"


Whitebeard can use CoA good enough to put akainu's tits over his ass and cut the sky in half in his clash with shanks.if thats not good CoA haki then i dont know what is.


I dont wank akainu,you people just underestimate admirals too much,like they are marco and king level or something.they can give high diff to any yonko in some cases even extreme diff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Whitebeard can use CoA good enough to put akainu's tits over his ass and cut the sky in half in his clash with shanks.if thats not good CoA haki then i dont know what is.
> 
> 
> I dont wank akainu,you people just underestimate admirals too much,like they are marco and king level or something.they can give high diff to any yonko in some cases even extreme diff.


I never said Akainu is Marco level...


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> I never said Akainu is Marco level...



*Spoiler*: _1043_ 



No way Kaido is stronger, dude was at his limit fighting luffy


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> *Spoiler*: _1043_
> 
> 
> 
> No way Kaido is stronger, dude was at his limit fighting luffy


 limit level Kaido vs a god incoming ?


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> I never said Akainu is Marco level...


You clearly put admirals below yonko and think they mid diff admrals or something.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

Whitebeard can use CoA good enough to put akainu's tits over his ass and cut the sky in half in his clash with shanks.if thats not good CoA haki then i dont know what is.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> You clearly put admirals below yonko and think they mid diff admrals or something.


I clearly put admirals below yonko and I do strongly believe a weaker admiral like Fujitora could be mid diffed or let's say mid-high diffed by Kaido. Characters like Marco are low diffed by Kaido.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Wtf is WB winning?  I knew you couldn't read, but now you can't even count?
> 
> The AW community is strong, but nothing beats common sense



You sound enraged. You seem to hate the fact that WB was the WSP, not Kaido

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> You sound enraged. You seem to hate the fact that WB was the WSP, not Kaido


you seem to be under the influence of Bacchus or something, you can't even count anymore


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

Kaido and big mom clash=WB and shanks clash so stop using this "WB not having top tier haki" bullshit.


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> you seem to be under the influence of Bacchus or something, you can't even count anymore



No need to beg the gods for help, Kaido was not the WSP when old WB was alive, Oda made sure of that

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Kaido and big mom clash=WB and shanks clash so stop using this "WB not having top tier haki" bullshit.


pampersbeard had no adcoc and also no signs of advanced CoA. As for his regular CoA, yeah, it might have still been top tier level, I don't really care about that in 2022


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> I clearly put admirals below yonko and I do strongly believe a weaker admiral like Fujitora could be mid diffed or let's say mid-high diffed by Kaido. Characters like Marco are low diffed by Kaido.


So do i, but i dont think kadio mid diffs anny admiral .fuji isnt weak ,all admirals are almost equal in power,again stop using non willing without awakening fuji in battles.since that makes fuji look like weaker than  sabo and dofflamingo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> I clearly put admirals below yonko and I do strongly believe *a weaker admiral like Fujitora could be mid diffed or let's say mid-high diffe*d by Kaido. Characters like* Marco are low diffed by Kaido.*


Good thing you dont write one piece

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Good thing you dont write one piece


good thing you're not reading it


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> limit level Kaido vs a god incoming ?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Bruh whats the hype for?  Luffy alone was pushing kaido to his limit. Joyboy is a title, all luffy is doing is awakening his devil fruit.  I

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 10, 2022)

There's a reason WB was known as the king/ruler of the sea not someone else.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> There's a reason WB was known as the king/ruler of the sea not someone else.


indeed, healthy, younger WB must have been a monster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Bruh whats the hype for?  Luffy alone was pushing kaido to his limit. Joyboy is a title, all luffy is doing is awakening his devil fruit.  I


You're both clueless...and hopeless... I seriously doubt you even read last 2 chapters


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> pampersbeard had no adcoc and also no signs of advanced CoA. As for his regular CoA, yeah, it might have still been top tier level, I don't really care about that in 2022


Thats why devil fruits come back into play in 2022, we just saw law and kidd beat big mom with DF's alone so  putting whitebeard  quack punch = to thunder baguua doesnt seem like a stretch


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> indeed, healthy, younger WB must have been a monster



Yes that's teh 70 y/o WB

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Thats why devil fruits come back into play in 2022, we just saw law and kidd beat big mom with DF's alone so  putting whitebeard  quack punch = to thunder baguua doesnt seem like a stretch


Law got past BM's defenses with Hax. Kidd, in the end, we saw that barely did in actuality. The weakest bagua can oneshot anything under top tier level. The strongest Bagua is too much for current Luffy, who is a solid top tier.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 10, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Law got past BM's defenses with Hax. Kidd, in the end, we saw that barely did in actuality. The weakest bagua can oneshot anything under top tier level. The strongest Bagua is too much for current Luffy, who is a solid top tier.


WB quack punch coated with sky splitting CoA is also top tier.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> WB quack punch coated with sky splitting CoA is also top tier.


yeah, bro, don't get me wrong, the guy was a top tier even sick, although to believe that a dying Old man, who under no condition could take the punishment another yonko could inflict upon him in a long run battle, can actually be stronger than said yonko. His skin was soft and he bled heavily. Even if his AP was still top tier, the other stats were not, maybe just his endurance, which can be nullified by the strength of a yonko. People only keep him relevant via a washed up title.


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 10, 2022)

Hard to believe a yonk can take WB down as fast as Yonk fans love to believe if they struggle to put down SN's with their attacks, while WB could endure attacks that take body parts.

The elemental attacks like thunder and fire from Kaido and Big Mom will tickle him at best if they cannot even harm the likes of Killer lol 

AdvCoC attacks will be matched or overpowered by his own + Meito aswell as his gura. 

Kaido/Big Mom would need a world government agent as distraction or a hostage to have a realistic shot at defeating MF WB.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 10, 2022)

Imagine thinking a yonko attack would only tickle an individual who bled from the attacks of fodders   no named attacks of no named characters who were only to be seen for max 2 panels in a whole war.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 10, 2022)

Imagine believing a tank/endurance monster like WB will take serious damage from attacks that couldn't even scratch high tiers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 10, 2022)

Yonko stans can shout all they want. Doffy confirmed Meme and Kaido could not make any move towards the throne until WB was out of the picture. 

We already knew about Meme, but you'd think a fearless character like Kaido would not let a weaker, sick old man stand in his way would he? 

He would face him head on for the throne and not wait for said man to declare war on the WG for him to make a move  


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 10, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Yonko stans can shout all they want. Doffy confirmed Meme and Kaido could not make any move towards the throne until WB was out of the picture.
> 
> We already knew about Meme, but you'd think a fearless character like Kaido would not let a weaker, sick old man stand in his way would he?
> 
> ...



They're coughing blood at this point. Kaido number 2 was already dropped like a turd in a hole, one Kaido left to go.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 10, 2022)

Whitebeards sneezes and the shockwave quakes Kaido

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 10, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> WB quack punch coated with sky splitting CoA is also top tier.


These are Admirals, Sickbeard and Mihawk fans.

"CoA splits the sky"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> These are Admirals, Sickbeard and Mihawk fans.
> 
> "CoA splits the sky"


These are shank dick riders .They cant just except that mihawk =shanks ,oda made this quite clear for these idiots .


Yes, CoA clashes between 2 top tier splits the sky.(kaido and big mom's clash and WB and shanks clash).

2 of these haki CoA coated quack punch were enough to put down the strongest admiral.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Keep dreaming
> 
> Still a great speed feat since it was an admral.
> 
> Pre udon? then no surprise since WB one shots that fodder as well.


What dreaming? WB's fighting style isn't based around speed ; kaido's is


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Reminder that kaido got stabbed by the scabbards.
> 
> Stop using non willing fuji without awakening in fights plz.
> 
> ...


Kaido got attacked from behind SO?

Fuji is insect and him having awakening is headcanon ; and he was serious lol

Kaido destroy admirals sorry bar Akainu


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

@God sl4yer Coping hard lol


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Whitebeards sneezes and the shockwave quakes Kaido


Nah kaido tankes it rapes him

BB took an attack like nothing lol


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

MF WB was the weakest top tier with heart attacks and such


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> What dreaming? WB's fighting style isn't based around speed ; kaido's is


Kaido's fighting style is based around speed ?Lol keep entertaing us with your bullshit.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> MF WB was the weakest top tier with heart attacks and such


Then why was he stated to be the strongest pirate by oda himself ?


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Kaido's fighting style is based around speed ?Lol keep entertaing us with your bullshit.


Yeah Divine thunder doesn't exist ; raganarok doesn't exist lol

Kaido blitzed FS user in luffy and his snakeman 

Don't know why you coping


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Then why was he stated to be the strongest pirate by oda himself ?


Prime WB had the title ; marco himself being doctor confirms his health has detiorated and WB himself says he can't remain the strongest to Crocodile


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Kaido got attacked from behind SO?
> 
> Fuji is insect and him having awakening is headcanon ; and he was serious lol
> 
> Kaido destroy admirals sorry bar Akainu


Fuji wasnt serious wtf.
Fuji is not insect ,where is your common sense?

So ,dofflamingo ,law kidd,akainu ,aokiji,possibly kizaru and katakuri has awakenings but fuji doesn't ?
Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Prime WB had the title ; marco himself being doctor confirms his health has detiorated and WB himself says he can't remain the strongest to Crocodile


Even then he was stated to be WSP i guess.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

Pre-marineford WB wins extreme diff.
marineford WB loses extreme diff.


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Even then he was stated to be WSP i guess.


Titles don't vanish like that ; the world didn't knew about them


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

Kaido > yonko = MF whitebeard = FA akainu =mihawk =prime rayleigh = luffy > admirals = Oden > benn beckman

This is how i scale one piece right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Kaido > yonko = MF whitebeard = FA akainu = dragon >=mihawk >=prime rayleigh = luffy > admirals = Oden
> 
> This is how i scale one piece right now.


Is it good or bad ?plz give some opinions.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 11, 2022)

If Kaido was really so much stronger than the other top tiers (to the point where some are claiming he high-diffs the other Yonko), Oda would have never had Garp place them in a deadlock stalemate with one another; a stalemate in which, they were unable to break against a 70 year old Whitebeard who could clash with Shanks and introduced the heaven splitting feat without his DF...never mind the version who can clash with Roger without one and was over 20 years younger. So this notion that Kaido could have high-diffed Big Mom or Whitebeard is nothing but fan fiction in all honesty. It's like saying MF Akainu would have high-diffed Borsalino at the time.


The writing was on the wall. Lin-Lin couldn't surpass Shanks (the newest Yonko) or a WB in his 70s without the help of the Elbaf Army. Kaido repeatedly laments WB's death and demise, even going so far as to make an attempt on his life(that we know of), while he was preoccupied with the Paramount War. Everything we know of tells us that neither Kaido, Big Mom, nor Shanks were able to surpass the legacy or occupy the vacuum left by his death.

We can debate the condition that WB was in or who the novels state to be the superior fighter. Claiming anything less than extreme-difficulty is an insult to almost every fighter in the verse though, especially the Yonko. Kaido isn't high-diffing Old WB; he isn't high diffing Big Mom, nor Shanks.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Kaido > yonko = MF whitebeard = FA akainu >=mihawk >=prime rayleigh = luffy > admirals = Oden > benn beckman
> 
> This is how i scale one piece right now.


Let me fix it for you 

FA Akainu = prime WB > Admirals ~ prime rayleigh/mihawk > Kaido > benn backman >= oden > Luffy

Reactions: Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 11, 2022)

and also, MF whitebard >> kaido

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 11, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> BB took an attack like nothing lol


and this is how I know you are lying

Blackbeard never takes an attack like nothing 

He might tank it, but he'll scream and roll around like a pig that's been lit up with a torch


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> and also, MF whitebard >> kaido


Lol a troll


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 11, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Lol a troll


I'm siding with the world's strongest man, the godfather of extreme power who clashed with Sakazuki 

I've never once heard this before 
-> *"Oh man you think whitebeard the absolute legend, monster and the portrayed strongest man in the world WINS? bro you are out of your mind stop trolling" *

but If I had said Kaido low diffs in dragon form, you would've been giving me like, agree reactions and praising me.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> I'm siding with the world's strongest man, the godfather of extreme power who clashed with Sakazuki
> 
> I've never once heard this before
> -> *"Oh man you think whitebeard the absolute legend, monster and the portrayed strongest man in the world WINS? bro you are out of your mind stop trolling" *
> ...


Old dying WB two shotted papazuki ; it is what it is bro


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> If Kaido was really so much stronger than the other top tiers (to the point where some are claiming he high-diffs the other Yonko), Oda would have never had Garp place them in a deadlock stalemate with one another; a stalemate in which, they were unable to break against a 70 year old Whitebeard who could clash with Shanks and introduced the heaven splitting feat without his DF...never mind the version who can clash with Roger without one and was over 20 years younger. So this notion that Kaido could have high-diffed Big Mom or Whitebeard is nothing but fan fiction in all honesty. It's like saying MF Akainu would have high-diffed Borsalino at the time.
> 
> 
> The writing was on the wall. Lin-Lin couldn't surpass Shanks (the newest Yonko) or a WB in his 70s without the help of the Elbaf Army. Kaido repeatedly laments WB's death and demise, even going so far as to make an attempt on his life(that we know of), while he was preoccupied with the Paramount War. Everything we know of tells us that neither Kaido, Big Mom, nor Shanks were able to surpass the legacy or occupy the vacuum left by his death.
> ...


Prime Roger = Prime WB = Prime Garp = Prime Rox > Kaido > Shanks > Current BB > Big Mom > MF Whitebeard > Akainu > Rest of Admirals > Sickbeard

Hypothetical healthy old WB is hard to place ; depends on how much nerf you get by old age

Admirals/Shanks will get advantage later on and EOS BB will be the strongest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 11, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Old dying WB two shotted papazuki ; it is what it is bro


Take a moment and realize what you just said 

"Old WB two shotted an Admiral" 
It was a cheap shot; I don't count that at all

but the way you see it, you're the ones that'll completely ignore the fact that Sakazuki was cheap shotted by WB 
but the way you see it, you'll count it as a *feat *

So if you want to remove the idea that Akainu was sneaked on, and just that he got 2 shotted by an enraged WB 

WB 2 shots Kaido, head on 
and I'm just calculating based on your prespective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 11, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Shanks > Current BB


You must think BB has gotten weaker after the DF power ups he's obtained

BB clearly had won the first confrontation, one left with aching scars the other left laughing.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 11, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> Prime Roger = Prime WB = Prime Garp = Prime Rox > Kaido > Shanks > Current BB > Big Mom > MF Whitebeard > Akainu > Rest of Admirals > Sickbeard
> 
> Hypothetical healthy old WB is hard to place ; depends on how much nerf you get by old age
> 
> Admirals/Shanks will get advantage later on and EOS BB will be the strongest



Cool.

For me, I personally see it as:
Roger=Prime WB~Prime Garp~Xebec >Kaido>=Old WB~Shanks~Mihawk~Big Mom~FA Akainu~Current BB>=Admirals.

= meaning equals
~ meaning relatively equal or ambigious
>= meaning a win by extreme-diff or very high diff
> meaning a win by very high diff or high diff.

Merely speculation of course, subject to much change in coming arcs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 11, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> If Kaido was really so much stronger than the other top tiers (to the point where some are claiming he high-diffs the other Yonko), Oda would have never had Garp place them in a deadlock stalemate with one another; a stalemate in which, they were unable to break against a 70 year old Whitebeard who could clash with Shanks and introduced the heaven splitting feat without his DF...never mind the version who can clash with Roger without one and was over 20 years younger. So this notion that Kaido could have high-diffed Big Mom or Whitebeard is nothing but fan fiction in all honesty. It's like saying MF Akainu would have high-diffed Borsalino at the time.
> 
> 
> The writing was on the wall. Lin-Lin couldn't surpass Shanks (the newest Yonko) or a WB in his 70s without the help of the Elbaf Army. Kaido repeatedly laments WB's death and demise, even going so far as to make an attempt on his life(that we know of), while he was preoccupied with the Paramount War. Everything we know of tells us that neither Kaido, Big Mom, nor Shanks were able to surpass the legacy or occupy the vacuum left by his death.
> ...


That’s not what the balance means though. They are balanced since it one Yonko goes to war with another even if they won their territories would be in jeopardy to attack from other Yonko and NW Pirates, which would potentially cause them to loose their Status as a Yonko themselves or at worse get wiped out. That’s why they are in a deadlock not because all the captains would extreme diff each other. Kaidou High (maybe even Mid Diffs BM, if he has awakening) and WB probably High or Extreme diff Kaidou (depending on Awakenibg).


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 11, 2022)

Turrin said:


> That’s not what the balance means though. They are balanced since it one Yonko goes to war with another even if they won their territories would be in jeopardy to attack from other Yonko and NW Pirates, which would potentially cause them to loose their Status as a Yonko themselves or at worse get wiped out. That’s why they are in a deadlock not because all the captains would extreme diff each other. Kaidou High (maybe even Mid Diffs BM, if he has awakening) and WB probably High or Extreme diff Kaidou (depending on Awakenibg).



Yeah but it's the totality of their portrayal that further lends credence to them being pretty much nigh equal, along with the balance. Garp called them the 4 strongest pirates, and they were presented in a similar light. In terms of that portrayal, this relative equality was reinforced by Shanks and WB's meeting and clashing. It's also reinforced by them being consistently hailed as the strongest pirates.

One of them might be stronger, but it's most likely a marginal difference; not unlike how the Admirals were up until the timeskip (presumably).


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Mar 11, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Let me fix it for you
> 
> FA Akainu = prime WB > Admirals ~ prime rayleigh/mihawk > Kaido > benn backman >= oden > Luffy


Nah nah let me fix it for you:

FA Akainu>~Prime Garp"=,Prime WB"=Prime Roger>Prime Rayleigh/Shanks/Dragon/Mihawk~>Oden/Aokiji>Kaido>Kizaru/Big Mom/Fuji.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 11, 2022)

Code said:


> Nah nah let me fix it for you:
> 
> FA Akainu>~Prime Garp"=,Prime WB"=Prime Roger>Prime Rayleigh/Shanks/Dragon/Mihawk~>Oden/Aokiji>Kaido>Kizaru/Big Mom/Fuji.


every admiral is above Kaido, Big Mom and Oden

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ludi (Mar 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Is it good or bad ?plz give some opinions.


There are quite some issues. 


Code said:


> Nah nah let me fix it for you:
> 
> FA Akainu>~Prime Garp"=,Prime WB"=Prime Roger>Prime Rayleigh/Shanks/Dragon/Mihawk~>Oden/Aokiji>Kaido>Kizaru/Big Mom/Fuji.


I think this is more accurate for example


----------



## Turrin (Mar 11, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Yeah but it's the totality of their portrayal that further lends credence to them being pretty much nigh equal, along with the balance. Garp called them the 4 strongest pirates, and they were presented in a similar light. In terms of that portrayal, this relative equality was reinforced by Shanks and WB's meeting and clashing. It's also reinforced by them being consistently hailed as the strongest pirates.
> 
> One of them might be stronger, but it's most likely a marginal difference; not unlike how the Admirals were up until the timeskip (presumably).


- Being the Strongest 4 doesn’t mean they are equals. In-fact in manga rarely are the Top 4/5 Strongest ever equals.

- The Haki Clash doesn’t make them equals. For example Base-Luffy is clearly not equal to Kaidou; as he needed G4 in the end to fight him, and even then we don’t know if he would have won. Like wise BM clashed evenly with Kaidou, and she is clearly not equal to him off portrayal; as she was shown equal to Hybrid Kaidou who was equal to G2/3 Luffy; while Drunk Kaidou (at least in upper forms) was equal to G4 Luffy, which is a massive amp over G2/3, placing both of them well above BM at this point.
—-
As I said above Kaidou difference over BM is at least the difference from G2/3 to G4; if not larger if he has more to show in this arc. It should be remember that G2/3 Luffy was getting stomped on by Doflamingo; who was in-turn getting destroyed by G4. This isn’t a Minor difference in power but a massive one. And even this Drunk Kaidou that matched G4; has not shown the Power of WB who could 2 Shot Akainu who is still likely above G4 Luffy ( or at least equal to G4 Luffy).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 11, 2022)

Turrin said:


> - Being the Strongest 4 doesn’t mean they are equals. In-fact in manga rarely are the Top 4/5 Strongest ever equals.


But they maintain a similarly wide amount of territory in the New World. They are portrayed as relatively equal in their clashes (i.e. the same amount of skies or clouds being split), and the fact that their crews are in deadlock actually means that one has the capability of wiping out another if they are left open to attack as you've brought up. Then there are the bounties, and the fact that they've all had corresponding hype and titles with little to separate one from the other (with possible exceptions to WB). 


Turrin said:


> - The Haki Clash doesn’t make them equals. For example Base-Luffy is clearly not equal to Kaidou; as he needed G4 in the end to fight him, and even then we don’t know if he would have won.


But with Luffy we see the result of the clash. Not so between the other Yonko. 

We know that WB/Roger are equal, and just because we didn't see the result of their fight doesn't mean we can't infer that they were equal to one another based on the portrayal of their clash. 

Luffy isn't portrayed the same way as the other Yonko are. Big Mom or Shanks don't need a gauntlet of countless high tiers to wear out Kaido before being able to stalemate him. 


Turrin said:


> Like wise BM clashed evenly with Kaidou, and she is clearly not equal to him off portrayal; as she was shown equal to Hybrid Kaidou who was equal to G2/3 Luffy; while Drunk Kaidou (at least in upper forms) was equal to G4 Luffy, which is a massive amp over G2/3, placing both of them well above BM at this point.


Not so considering Bigger Mom never fought any version of Kaido, and she didn't really use all the forms or abilities at her disposal when she was shown as such to Hybrid Kaido. The fact that she was shown equal to Hybrid Kaido is already impressive, considering how she's in base. Using Luffy is kinda moot, as they are both superior to him. 

Even if Kaido has better portrayal than her (which I agree with), it takes nothing less than extreme-diff based on the portrayal of the Yonko. 


Turrin said:


> —-
> As I said above Kaidou difference over BM is at least the difference from G2/3 to G4; if not larger if he has more to show in this arc. It should be remember that G2/3 Luffy was getting stomped on by Doflamingo; who was in-turn getting destroyed by G4. This isn’t a Minor difference in power but a massive one. And even this Drunk Kaidou that matched G4; has not shown the Power of WB who could 2 Shot Akainu who is still likely above G4 Luffy ( or at least equal to G4 Luffy).


Yeah I'm lost here. 

I agree with some of what you're saying here as we know what happened to Doflamingo, as well as Akainu being stronger than G4 Luffy. However, that has little to do with a fight between the Yonko, as you also seem to agree that Luffy isn't on their level.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Let me fix it for you
> 
> FA Akainu = prime WB > Admirals ~ prime rayleigh/mihawk > Kaido > benn backman >= oden > Luffy


FA kainu <prime WB .i didnt know you wank akainu to this point.i know its an opinion but still ,prime WB's portrayed to be the strongest character in one piece till date.
prime WB feats\hype >>FA akainu=kaido>admirals.

No feats for benn beckman which puts him above luffy  .

YONKO>=ADMIRALS. Lol you admiral wanker fuji isnt beating kaido bullshit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> every admiral is above Kaido, Big Mom and Oden


Based on what??
Fuji is no where near kaido in terms of feats,hype and portrayal.


i am sure you believe that kizaru >kaido and big mom combined.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

Code said:


> Nah nah let me fix it for you:
> 
> FA Akainu>~Prime Garp"=,Prime WB"=Prime Roger>Prime Rayleigh/Shanks/Dragon/Mihawk~>Oden/Aokiji>Kaido>Kizaru/Big Mom/Fuji.


Current kaido > Oden=young kaido.we already got oden and young kaido's fight ,which was a stalemate.
Despite that  you think oden beats prime kaido!!?


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> FA kainu <prime WB .i didnt know you wank akainu to this point.i know its an opinion but still ,prime WB's portrayed to be the strongest character in one piece till date.
> prime WB feats\hype >>FA akainu=kaido>admirals.
> 
> No feats for benn beckman which puts him above luffy  .
> ...


 Sakazuki has the most hype, in the most badass way possible. 

Let's take a dive in oda's mind, he drew Akainu based off an actor and made him OP, Sakazuki is so powerful he's made Oda respect him. 

Sakazuki is what? a *FA, *after he did what? _*defeat another OP top tier in a 10 day battle *_

Wait wait wait, he stopped Wb's Bisento with his foot? *yes he did*

Wait what? did Sakazuki brutally murder the MC's own brother? *yes he did *

EOS antagonist known for being a machine, badass appearance, portrayal is Top Tier, DF is OP
and wait 
wait 

_*Did the main character nearly gave up on everything because of Sakazuki?* _Yes, this is a feat even Kaido couldn't execute.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## charles101 (Mar 11, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido fans: Muh kaido confirmed WSP, WSC, he strongest top 1, confirmed by oda, anything else is headcannon,grr
> 
> Oda lists WB as the strongest pirate.
> 
> Kaido fans: That don't count no,no , heart tack, old.


WB himself: "Bruh, I can't be the strongest forever"
OL: "Yes you can"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Cool.
> 
> For me, I personally see it as:
> Roger=Prime WB~Prime Garp~Xebec >Kaido>=Old WB~Shanks~Mihawk~Big Mom~FA Akainu~Current BB>=Admirals.
> ...


This is perfect.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Sakazuki has the most hype, in the most badass way possible.
> 
> Let's take a dive in oda's mind, he drew Akainu based off an actor and made him OP, Sakazuki is so powerful he's made Oda respect him.
> 
> ...


Sorry but being badass doesn't make you the strongest.

Iff kaido was an admiral at marineford war he would have killed luffy unlike sakazuki.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

Kaido = FA akainu > MF WB > shanks > current BB = mihawk > big mom > luffy =kizaru.

Thats how i see it.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Sorry but being badass doesn't make you the strongest.
> 
> Iff kaido was an admiral at marineford war he would have killed luffy unlike sakazuki.


You seem to ignore everything else I've said, just Sakazuki being badass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> You seem to ignore everything else I've said, just Sakazuki being badass?.


Fine i wil go at it again.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> .





Inferno Jewls said:


> Let's take a dive in oda's mind, he drew Akainu based off an actor and made him OP, Sakazuki is so powerful he's made Oda respect him.
> 
> Sakazuki is what? a *FA, *after he did what? _*defeat another OP top tier in a 10 day battle *_
> 
> ...


He defeated aokiji in a 10 day battle with extreme diff.that doesnt make him the strongest character in one piece ,since most yonko could do the same thing to aokiji in less time and difficulty.

So he stopped  WB bisento with foot. So what? You think big mom cant do that?!!

Killing ace isnt even a good feat, ace was trash.

Just being EOS antagonist doesnt make him the strongest in the verse,we dont even know wether he fights luffy or not.

Luffy giving up on his dream beacuse of sakazuki? this feat which even kaido couldnt achieve bull shit .
If akainu In marineford fought current luffy he would have wet himself.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 11, 2022)

INFERNO JEWLS dont get me wrong i know FA admiral akainu is strong but not enough to beat roger or primebeard or prime garp .
For me he is second strongest character in one piece right now.
1)kaido
2)akainu.


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 11, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> every admiral is above Kaido, Big Mom and Oden


Kaido and BM are stronger than Shanks.  And Shanks make Akainu sweat magma fear and shit in his weak pants.

But you and your squad are nothing but trolls.

Reactions: Like 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 11, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> But you and your squad are nothing but trolls.





Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> And Shanks make Akainu sweat magma fear and shit in his weak pants.




Honestly I can't consider you a troll, you are just horrible at it.
and also

Sakazuki stared Shanks in the eye, and all shanks could do was beg Sengoku to stop the war so his crew does not have to be slaughtered by the WG

Sengoku sure as hell knows that Shanks is the secret red lion admiral undercover and he couldn't afford to lose such a snitch 
and yes, _*SHANKS IS A TOP TIER SNITCH* _



God sl4yer said:


> He defeated aokiji in a 10 day battle with extreme diff.that doesnt make him the strongest character in one piece ,since most yonko could do the same thing to aokiji in less time and difficulty.
> 
> So he stopped  WB bisento with foot. So what? You think big mom cant do that?!!
> 
> ...


1 - No yonko other than EOS BB can take down aokiji, and in less diff?? 
dawg you're trolling

2 - Yes he stopped WB's bisento with his foot and his hands in his pockets, something big mom couldn't do because 1 - she's not strong as Sakazuki and 2 - she wears a dress, and 3 she would've gotten quaked point blank.

3 - I didn't bring up him killing Ace as a feat but portraying Sakazuki as a later antagonist whom Luffy will have to get revenge for, and Ace wasn't some fodder either he was his brother who Luffy tried to save, Luffy went through all the trouble to save ace just for Akainu to slaughter him

4 - Also him being a EOS antagonist is *one* of the reasons why sakazuki is the strongest

5 - Kaido tried breaking Luffys spirit yet he couldn't, Luffy became extremely bloodlusted and now is currently on his way to bring down Kaidou

6 - now this is just not true, current Luffy would lose to any top tier under fair circumstances, he would put up a decent fight (high diff) at max but will gas out and get blitzed.

That being said Sakazuki still remains the strongest character in the series


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

Inferno Jewls typical two piece admiral wanker lol

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 11, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> - SNIP -


Reported

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 12, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Honestly I can't consider you a troll, you are just horrible at it.
> and also
> 
> Sakazuki stared Shanks in the eye, and all shanks could do was beg Sengoku to stop the war so his crew does not have to be slaughtered by the WG
> ...


Brooo, what makes you think that admirals are stronger than yonko?!!,they are portayed to be weaker than yonko or equal at best ,not superior ,they dont have enough good feats or hype to put them above yonko .

Our arguement can't come to any conclusion until you stop wanking admirals .you think that 
ADMIRALS > YONKO, this is false since they have shown nothing, and i mean nothing to put them above yonko.
Strongest admiral beats the weakest yonko and thats it.
At best ADMIRAL = YONKO.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 12, 2022)

Almost the entirety of the AW community has voted and it still wasn't enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Mar 12, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> But they maintain a similarly wide amount of territory in the New World. They are portrayed as relatively equal in their clashes (i.e. the same amount of skies or clouds being split), and the fact that their crews are in deadlock actually means that one has the capability of wiping out another if they are left open to attack as you've brought up. Then there are the bounties, and the fact that they've all had corresponding hype and titles with little to separate one from the other (with possible exceptions to WB).
> 
> But with Luffy we see the result of the clash. Not so between the other Yonko.
> 
> ...


1) Going off the Bounties they are not equals; though I don’t think Bounties represent power level anyway, but ether way they don’t help your case at all when all the Bounties are different (some massively so. I don’t think it’s ever stated the Yonko hold equal amount of territories, can you show that statement? But even if said statement does exist that doesn’t mean they are individually equal, at best that means the sum total of their military might is equal.  

2) Yeah we see the result of Luffy and Kaidou’s clash so now we know being able to clash one time doesn’t mean your equals…. I mean I don’t know how to tell it to you any other way then the manga showing that’s not the case. The clash is more about showing both parties can use CoC Coating at a high level that’s all.

3) Bigger Mom did not show the same notable amp as Kaidou’s drunk modes considering Law and Kidd are still able to keep up with Bigger Mom and Tank her hits physically. So Bigger Mom does not appear to be that huge of an amp outside maybe durability, in which Kaidou already has better Fears then Bigger Mom by far with how many CoC Coating hits he took from G4.

4) BM is not superior to Luffy. Luffy would fuck BM up in G4. Considering he matched Hybrid Kaidou (non Drunk) with just G2/3 who as cited above BM (when wanked in her favor) is at best equal to in speed and strength. BM only shot would be to tank all of G4 hits and outlast G4, after already likely taking a significant amount of damage from G2/3. Considering we don’t even know if Kaidou could have done this as Oda ended up interrupting the fight, highly unlikely BM does this.

5) No I don’t agree Luffy isn’t on their level. Luffy is significantly above BM already in G4 is my contention based on the fact that he could match a (wanked) BM’s equal in G2/3, as I explained above. I agree Akainu is above him and the Jury is out on Kaidou until we see more since Bowler hat interrupted the fight.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 12, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> You need to be Joyboy to be able to beat Kaido


I never knew that Oden was Joyboy

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 12, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I never knew that Oden was Joyboy


what a stupid reply

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Incognitos (Mar 12, 2022)

WB is the strongest but that doesn't take away from matchup advantages. He has the strongest hits and the strongest DC at the time of his death. He doesn't have the strongest defense or the best endurance. 

But would someone call a pirate with Bartos fruit and kaidous endurance the strongest pirate? No, maybe the most durable pirate but not the strongest. 

Kaidous offense is weaker but his endurance is leagues better. He's one of the very few i can see taking a few quake punches without being obliterated (big mom being the other). He can dance with WB and eventually land a hit, he just has to land a few for WB to screw up or have a heart attack. 

Inevitably WB loses. Not because kaidou is stronger but because kaidou has much better endurance which matters a lot on this series. 

WCI katakuri is stronger than WCI Luffy but Luffy won due to better endurance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 12, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I never knew that Oden was Joyboy


Oden lost to young Kaido. Cope harder.

Also stupid reply +1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 12, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Oden lost to young Kaido. Cope harder.
> 
> Also stupid reply +1


Kaido was saved by the granny Oden was going to cutt off Kaidos head

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 12, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Kaido was saved by the granny Oden was going to cutt off Kaidos head


End result: Oden lost.

No ifs and buts, an L is an L.

Winners need no excuses - Chapter 1042

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 12, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Brooo, what makes you think that admirals are stronger than yonko?!!,they are portayed to be weaker than yonko or equal at best ,not superior ,they dont have enough good feats or hype to put them above yonko .
> 
> Our arguement can't come to any conclusion until you stop wanking admirals .you think that
> ADMIRALS > YONKO, this is false since they have shown nothing, and i mean nothing to put them above yonko.
> ...


There's a whole lots of portrayal, I've already given you some and I'll give you another one

remember when Kizaru said he'd go handle the 2 yonks but Sakazuki only stopped him not because of Kaido nor Big Mom but the mysterious warriors from Wano.

also watch this badass Admiral mix - my personal favorite part starts in 0:30  tell me what you think about it


----------



## Incognitos (Mar 12, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> There's a whole lots of portrayal, I've already given you some and I'll give you another one
> 
> remember when Kizaru said he'd go handle the 2 yonks but Sakazuki only stopped him not because of Kaido nor Big Mom but the mysterious warriors from Wano.
> 
> also watch this badass Admiral mix -  tell me what you think about it


The red scabards > admirals confirmed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Perrin (Mar 12, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Almost the entirety of the AW community has voted and it still wasn't enough


Of course. Kaido’s feats speak for themselves. They are beyond hype and implied off panel events. He is the World’s Strongest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 12, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> There's a whole lots of portrayal, I've already given you some and I'll give you another one
> 
> remember when Kizaru said he'd go handle the 2 yonks but Sakazuki only stopped him not because of Kaido nor Big Mom but the mysterious warriors from Wano.
> 
> also watch this badass Admiral mix - my personal favorite part starts in 0:30  tell me what you think about it


Its epic, i really like the admirals they are badass especially kizaru.so my favourite part is where he kicks drake with hands in his pocket.

Kizaru said that he can stop them from meeting each other. Which in all honesty he could since king did it.
The admirals are strong enough to stop yonko's from meeting each other,but this doesnt mean he can defeat them both together.i do think kizaru ~ big mom but not kaido. kizaru gets wrecked if he fights them both alone,but i get your point ,this was suposed to be an example of admirals strength but still it was to stop them from meeting.

You like the admirals so you are always biased and you wank them too much.i like them too but yor love for the admirals is on a  whole other level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 12, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Which in all honesty he could since king did it


Now say somebody like Kizaru was on board a ship, do you think King could drown the yellow ape


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 12, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Now say somebody like Kizaru was on board a ship, do you think King could drown the yellow ape


Big mom is a meme, i dont consider that bitch a yonko, jimbe ,franky and brook trolled her ,so yes kizaru would have stopped king.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 12, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Big mom is a meme, i dont consider that bitch a yonko, jimbe ,franky and brook trolled her ,so yes kizaru would have stopped king.


I strongly agree, everything you've just said were straight facts


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 12, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Now say somebody like Kizaru was on board a ship, do you think King could drown the yellow ape


Kaido ,shanks ,BB or WB would have stopped king from doing that.(even admirals)


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 12, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Kaido ,shanks ,BB or WB would have stopped king from doing that.(even admirals)


BB - Gura Gura will quake him back 
Kaido - dragon mode can fly 
WB - quakes him 

Shanks? unless he can let off a massive sword slash that'll catch King, I don't see how Shanks will be able to do it


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 12, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> BB - Gura Gura will quake him back
> Kaido - dragon mode can fly
> WB - quakes him
> 
> Shanks? unless he can let off a massive sword slash that'll catch King, I don't see how Shanks will be able to do it


Of course he can let off a massive slash, since mihawk did it with one arm against WB.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 12, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Of course he can let off a massive slash, since mihawk did it with one arm against WB.


but it got blocked by Jozu who's durable 

King is pretty durable too and he can fly which will make him pretty hard to hit


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 12, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> but it got blocked by Jozu who's durable
> 
> King is pretty durable too and he can fly which will make him pretty hard to hit


Jozu's durability > kings durability.
shanks has FS so he can get a hit on king even if he dodges constantly.
Kings only chance to knock shanks ship is to do it so fast that shanks doesnt notice him, which he cant.

Shanks is not the only one who can stop king, LOL imagine benn beckman with his hand canon pointed at king.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 12, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> BB - Gura Gura will quake him back
> Kaido - dragon mode can fly
> WB - quakes him
> 
> Shanks? unless he can let off a massive sword slash that'll catch King, I don't see how Shanks will be able to do it


I scale the yonko's like this.

1) kaido
2)shanks
3)BB
4)Big mom~luffy


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 12, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> I scale the yonko's like this.
> 
> 1) kaido
> 2)shanks
> ...


And the admirals like this.
1) akainu
2)kizaru
3)aokiji
4)fujitora
5)greenbull


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 12, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> I scale the yonko's like this.
> 
> 1) kaido
> 2)shanks
> ...


You have shanks above BB?


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 12, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> You have shanks above BB?


For now . It will change in the future.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2022)

charles101 said:


> WB himself: "Bruh, I can't be the strongest forever"
> OL: "Yes you can"


WB himself: "Bruh, I can't be the strongest forever"
Sengoku: Look its the World's Strongest Man.
Oda : World's strongest pirate.

......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> WB himself: "Bruh, I can't be the strongest forever"
> Sengoku: Look its the World's Strongest Man.
> Oda : World's strongest pirate.
> 
> ......


He was the worlds strongest man when he met ace and was healthy, at marineford he wasnt anymore, and how was sengoku supposed to know about WB'a condition? WB said it himself that he cant remain the strongest forever confirming that he isnt anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> and how was sengoku supposed to know about WB'a condition


Re-read marineford. Post squardo stab, sengoku still said he was the WSM, and to remind you, he said that in front of akainu,aokiji,kizaru, mihawk. All these powerful top tiers. Vivre card also says hes the WSM


God sl4yer said:


> WB said it himself that he cant remain the strongest forever confirming that he isnt anymore.


Who cares, about what he thinks 
when oda himself told us hes the WSP. Blackbeard himself said hes the world strongest, guess thats confirmation he is.



God sl4yer said:


> about WB'a condition


 He fought for like several hours with that condition.  Kaido is "deeply wounded." I guess he isn't the world's strongest creature anymore.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## charles101 (Mar 13, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> WB himself: "Bruh, I can't be the strongest forever"
> Sengoku: Look its the World's Strongest Man.
> Oda : World's strongest pirate.
> 
> ......



I guess Sengoku knows WB better than WB himself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Re-read marineford. Post squardo stab, sengoku still said he was the WSM, and to remind you, he said that in front of akainu,aokiji,kizaru, mihawk. All these powerful top tiers. Vivre card also says hes the WSM
> 
> Who cares, about what he thinks
> when oda himself told us hes the WSP. Blackbeard himself said hes the world strongest, guess thats confirmation he is.
> ...


What if akainu killed WB by punching his head instead of the chest when he got that heart attack?  LOL
How do you consider WB WSP now?

Imagine sick WB fighting kaido and he gets a heart attack during their fight ,WB will get  punished more by thunder baguua to the face than magma fist to the chest.
.This is what he meant by "i cant remain the strongest forever".

In my opinion WB was yonko level in MF war, but kaido wins .its an extreme diff AT LEAST, since 2 quack punches from injured WB were enough to put down Akainu temporarily, and yes akainu heavily felt those since he was bleeding,coughing blood and unable to move.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2022)

charles101 said:


> I guess Sengoku knows WB better than WB himself


I mean sengoku keeps tabs on the  other yonko's power.

If wb says hes no longer the strongest, but oda lists him as the WSP. Then that simply means someone thats not a pirate is the strongest. Win/Win for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

Healthy WB wins extreme diff.
Kaido wins against sick WB extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I mean sengoku keeps tabs on the  other yonko's power.
> 
> If wb says hes no longer the strongest, but oda lists him as the WSP. Then that simply means someone thats not a pirate is the strongest. Win/Win for me


Yes sengoku does keep tabs on their power but WB's heart attack is someting sengoku didnt know about, a single heart attack is enough to turn the battle in favour of WB's opponent.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Yes sengoku does keep tabs on their power but WB's heart attack is someting sengoku didnt know about, a single heart attack is enough to turn the battle into WB opponents favour.


WB only got the heart attack due to squardo stabbing him, What makes you think if he did it in the middle of the greatest war ever, how would it cost him a 1v1.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## charles101 (Mar 13, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I mean sengoku keeps tabs on the  other yonko's power.
> 
> If wb says hes no longer the strongest, but oda lists him as the WSP. Then that simply means someone thats not a pirate is the strongest. Win/Win for me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> WB only got the heart attack due to squardo stabbing him, What makes you think if he did it in the middle of the greatest war ever, how would it cost him a 1v1.


True, he got the heart attack because of squardo's stab, but thats not my point. My point is if squardo's sword can cause WB to have heart attacks later on, then any top tier will have advantage over WB once they give him a minor injury, it would cause WB to have heart attacks during their battle later on, which would turn the fight into his opponent's favour by giving them a chance to hit him freely with their strongest attacks.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> True, he got the heart attack because of squardo's stab, but thats not my point. My point is if squardo's sword can cause WB to have heart attacks later on, then any top tier will have advantage over WB once they give him a minor injury, it would cause WB to have heart attacks during their battle later on, which would turn the fight into his opponent's favour by giving them a chance to hit him freely with their strongest attacks.


We didnt see WB get any heart attack when he took a meigou to the face.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> What if akainu killed WB by punching his head instead of the chest when he got that heart attack?  LOL
> How do you consider WB WSP now?
> 
> Imagine sick WB fighting kaido and he gets a heart attack during their fight ,WB will get  punished more by thunder baguua to the face than magma fist to the chest.
> ...


You didnt reply to this.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> We didnt see WB get any heart attack when he took a meigou to the face.


You are the one who said WB got that heart attack because of squardo's stab, i just agreed to it. LOL are you trolling?

If you are asking me the reason for that ,then i do have some answers.

1) Did squardo's stab cause the heart attack?, YES it did but it doesn't mean that every injury whitebeard gets will cause a heart attack ,For example; kizaru shot lazer beams through whitebeard ,but it didnt cause a heart attack same as when akainu took WB's face off, you just have to inflict some damage to WB and then he will surely get a heart attack at any time randomly.

2) When akainu took WB's face off he was bloodlusted to the point that he ignored all pain and sickness, thats why he became so tanky and ragdolled akainu, so him not getting a heart attack during that encounter is understandable.


----------



## KennethLT (Mar 13, 2022)

I have yet to see an argument that is convincing in favor of MF whitebeard. He is pretty conclusively the weakest Yonko. The margin is small, but it is still there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 13, 2022)

KennethLT said:


> *I have yet to see an argument that is convincing in favor of MF whitebeard*. He is pretty conclusively the weakest Yonko. The margin is small, but it is still there.


Don't wait for anything of the sorts. The best you'll get is washed up former title.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

KennethLT said:


> I have yet to see an argument that is convincing in favor of MF whitebeard. He is pretty conclusively the weakest Yonko. The margin is small, but it is still there.


WB is not the weakest yonko, i have him placed in the middle.When healthy, before MF war he was the strongest man alive ,so i dont think at MF he was the weakest yonko even if he was sick.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Don't wait for anything of the sorts. The best you'll get is washed up former title.


You disrespect the admirals and whitebeard way too much.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

WB has the best endurance out of all the yonko and arguably most offensive capabilities.

Kado has the best durabilty and most stamina and physical strength out of the yonko.

Kado takes it no less than extreme diff.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KennethLT (Mar 13, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> WB is not the weakest yonko, i have him placed in the middle.When healthy, before MF war he was the strongest man alive ,so i dont think at MF he was the weakest even if he was sick.


He wasn’t healthy even before MF. Take his sickness away and he still isn’t the dude that fough Roger, age catches up like that. Kaido is fighting on a level that resembles Roger and Primebeard, Big Mom is comparable to him, and Shanks is someone kaido views as capable of going toe to toe with him. 

There isn’t much going for Oldbeard. Only his devilfruit, but even that has been shown to be somewhat resistible by the top-top tiers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 13, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> You disrespect the admirals and whitebeard way too much.


not at all


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

KennethLT said:


> He wasn’t healthy even before MF. Take his sickness away and he still isn’t the dude that fough Roger, age catches up like that. Kaido is fighting on a level that resembles Roger and Primebeard, Big Mom is comparable to him, and Shanks is someone kaido views as capable of going toe to toe with him.
> 
> There isn’t much going for Oldbeard. Only his devilfruit, but even that has been shown to be somewhat resistible by the top-top tiers.


Healthy old WB was the the strongest pirate alive as stated by in verse characters and oda himself . you really underrate healthy oldbeard, sick WB could barely use CoO ,which plays a huge role in reaction speed and overall speed and he was also getting heart attacks and yet he had insane endurability and offensive feats.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

Healthy old whitebeard >= kaido >= MF whitebeard=other yonko.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

KennethLT said:


> He wasn’t healthy even before MF. Take his sickness away and he still isn’t the dude that fough Roger, age catches up like that. Kaido is fighting on a level that resembles Roger and Primebeard, Big Mom is comparable to him, and Shanks is someone kaido views as capable of going toe to toe with him.
> 
> There isn’t much going for Oldbeard. Only his devilfruit, but even that has been shown to be somewhat resistible by the top-top tiers.


Sick WB vs kaido:

Speed: kaido
Durability: kaido
physical strength: kaido
CoO haki: kaido
CoA haki: equal
CoC haki: kaido
Endurance: WB
Devil fruit: WB
Stamina: kaido

If WB is healthy, WB wins in stamina.

Healthy WB > kaido > sick WB


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 13, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Sick WB vs kaido:
> 
> Speed: kaido
> Durability: kaido
> ...


Wb doesn't win in speed and endurance is debatable, very much so. Stamina? Not a chance...if anything, it's you who's overrating him


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Wb doesn't win in speed and endurance is debatable, very much so. Stamina? Not a chance...if anything, it's you who's overrating him


Its healthy WB


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 13, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Its healthy WB


Yes
Speed?...please...


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Wb doesn't win in speed and endurance is debatable, very much so. Stamina? Not a chance...if anything, it's you who's overrating him


200+ Sword wounds, 40 canon wounds,150 gun wounds,squardo's stab, kizaru's laser beams and akainu's magma hole in chest and taking a half of face is what it took to kill WB. In endurance no doubt WB wins.

Sick WB was able to fight this long against top tiers with heart attacks and injuries. So saying that healthy WB's stamina is more than kaido isn't a stretch, it's debatable.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Yes
> Speed?...please....


Dodging ace in sleep just shows how good WB's CoO haki used to be ,he wont get blitzed by kaido, and will likely dodge or counter kaido, but thats reaction speed, if you are talking about physical speed then kaido wins regardless WB's healthy or not.

Overall, healthy WB wins via hype and portrayal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 13, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> *200+ Sword wounds, 40 canon wounds,150 gun wounds,*squardo's stab, kizaru's laser beams and akainu's magma hole in chest and taking a half of face is what it took to kill WB. In endurance no doubt WB wins.
> 
> Sick WB was able to fight this long against top tiers with heart attacks and injuries. So saying that healthy WB's stamina is more than kaido isn't a stretch, it's debatable.


The bolded are nothing to someone like Kaido, who wouldn't feel them, as for the rest, they were a couple of attacks which actually basically almost sent him to his death.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 13, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Dodging ace in sleep just shows how good WB's CoO haki used to be ,he wont get blitzed by kaido, and will likely dodge or counter kaido, but thats reaction speed, if you are talking about physical speed then kaido wins regardless WB's healthy or not.
> 
> Overall, healthy WB wins via hype and portrayal.


So no proof of WB being faster. Kaido can blitz current snakeman luffy with FS active. WB dodging fodderace in his sleep doesn't mean a damn thing in front of that.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> So no proof of WB being faster. Kaido can blitz current snakeman luffy with FS active. WB dodging fodderace in his sleep doesn't mean a damn thing in front of that.


At least read it all, i said healthy WB's reaction speed would be better than kaido's,but not his overall speed.
Meaning kaido's attack speed and physical speed is superior to WB's.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Mar 13, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Don't wait for anything of the sorts. The best you'll get is washed up former title.




インペルダウン LEVEL6 からの 脱獄囚も含め
“伝説と 呼ばれる 海賊達は まだ おるぞその頂点が ニューゲート だった...
海賊時代が 生まれ変わろうと、 する今...」

"
including the prisoners who escaped from Impel Down Level 6.
There are still pirates who are legends, and Newgate was the pinnacle of that.
The age of pirates is about to be reborn.
"

Remind you, Kong vivre card literally tells us he keeps tabs on all the pirates strength

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> So no proof of WB being faster. Kaido can blitz current snakeman luffy with FS active. WB dodging fodderace in his sleep doesn't mean a damn thing in front of that.


Kaido blitzing snakeman is good and all but if you see it as kaido's regular speed than that would make him the fastest character in one piece, even faster than kizaru,it wouldnt make sense to use this as his regular speed since he just blitzes WSP (healthy oldbeard) and mid diffs, which wont be the case.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 13, 2022)

I understand why most people here think that sick WB isn't the WSM ,but for them to believe that even healthy WB isnt the WSM is surprising, since he was clearly portrayed to be the strongest without health problems.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 13, 2022)

If I hadn't stated my opinion already 

Whitebeard high diffs

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 13, 2022)

Wankbeard was overtaken in speed by Squard and his thicker body part was easily pierced from side to side and he was wounded by the fodders swords because he could not use Armament Haki to defend himself let alone basic observation haki to dodge.

Kaido's demolishing wind dismembers him without Turtlebeard being able to notice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 13, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> Wankbeard was overtaken in speed by Squard and his thicker body part was easily pierced from side to side and he was wounded by the fodders swords because he could not use Armament Haki to defend himself let alone basic observation haki to dodge.
> 
> Kaido's demolishing wind dismembers him without Turtlebeard being able to notice.


Watch what you say, this is a 1v1 scenario where Kaido won't have any hostages or any CP-0 agents to give him the advantages 

Kaido is a punching bag and Whitebeard loves to quake, if you ask me Kaido is pretty much a training tool for shirohige. 
The Old Pops takes down the ogre and gives his sons a good ol bedtime story of how he toyed around with a beast. 

Or old pops makes a filet out of Kaido

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 13, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Watch what you say, this is a 1v1 scenario where Kaido won't have any hostages or any CP-0 agents to give him the advantages
> 
> Kaido is a punching bag and Whitebeard loves to quake, if you ask me Kaido is pretty much a training tool for shirohige.
> The Old Pops takes down the ogre and gives his sons a good ol bedtime story of how he toyed around with a beast.
> ...


bullshit from the beginning to the end, no word skipped

Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 2


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Mar 13, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Sick WB vs kaido:
> 
> Speed: kaido
> Durability: kaido
> ...


The only thing that Wankbeard wins in I mean Wankbeard's fruit is in destructive capacity but that fruit could not knock down a part of the marineford wall.

Endurance. The only serious attacks that Wankbeard received were two attacks from Akainu and a shot from Kizaru.

Kaido has received 70+ attacks where many of them bypass his durability and damage him internally and most of the attacks have advanced CoA or advanced CoC and are not fodder attacks like the ones that hurt Wankbeard.
And Kaido is still fighting.



God sl4yer said:


> If WB is healthy, WB wins in stamina.


Not even close, Kaido has been spamming Haki since he started fighting and while charging onigashima and now it looks like he will continue to fight all the remaining alliance members while Joyboy-Luffy rises and Kaido still doesn't use the awakening.
And Kaido's vivre card.




God sl4yer said:


> Healthy WB > kaido


Roger had no titles and being sick he tied with Prime Wankbeard.
When Kaido and Luffy split the sky Oda compared it to the clash of Sick Roger and Prime Wankbeard.

Kaido is the most complete character Oda has shown so far in terms of power and combat. Textually he has everything one piece has to offer and all that's left for him to do is use the awakening.

There is nothing to put Roger/Prime Wankbeard above the current Prime Kaido because being the pirate king in Roger's time is not a power level.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 13, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> bullshit from the beginning to the end, no word skipped


Pops would give Kaido a spanking and have him washing his drawers like the old days

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## nyamad (Mar 13, 2022)

Extreme diff until heart attack beard, then he gets Bagua+ragnarok+advanced bagua, so ill go with High diff


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 13, 2022)

Going by feats Kaido > Prime WB

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> If I hadn't stated my opinion already
> 
> Whitebeard high diffs


So you think prime WB low diffs kaido? 

Its a very high diff for *prime WB,
Healthy old WB *wins extreme diff.
*MF WB *looses extreme diff, due to heart attacks which gives kaido free openings to attack.

You wank WB so you can also wank admirals and prove admirals >> yonko.
I cant argue someone who have *fujitora > kaido *,and i am pretty sure nobody takes you seriously here.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> So you think prime WB low diffs kaido?
> 
> Its a very high diff for *prime WB,
> Healthy old WB *wins extreme diff.
> ...


What makes you think Kaido can push WB to extreme? 

Fujitora > Kaido

Reactions: Tier Specialist 4


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 14, 2022)

Yonko RedHair Shanks said:


> The only thing that Wankbeard wins in I mean Wankbeard's fruit is in destructive capacity but that fruit could not knock down a part of the marineford wall.
> 
> Endurance. The only serious attacks that Wankbeard received were two attacks from Akainu and a shot from Kizaru.
> 
> ...


Ahh yes ! WB's devil fruit wasnt able to knock down a part of MF wall ,and yet it was able to tilt the fucking sea and fuck akainu with only 2 quack punches, and dont give me "it had no effect on akainu" bullshit ,since akainu was bleeding, coughing blood and unable to move after that.

If you believe that prime WB = kaido ,then i am done with your bullshit and wont reply to you any more since its not worth my time.

There are idiots here who think *kaido gets low diffed by prime WB and *some* 
who have kaido = prime WB *.


----------



## featherine augustus (Mar 14, 2022)

@Inferno Jewls is not a clown he is the entire circus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> What makes you think Kaido can push WB to extreme?
> 
> Fujitora > Kaido


Kaido = FA akainu > post T.S aokiji > big mom = kizaru > fuji

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 14, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> @Inferno Jewls is not a clown he is the entire circus


He's one of the most reasonable posters in the battledome. Every statement is backed by manga facts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> What makes you think Kaido can push WB to extreme?
> 
> Fujitora > Kaido


Debating with someone who has admirals over yonko isn't worth my time.

As for the reason kaido wining against MF WB is due to him having heart attcks randomly, kaido will punish him just as akainu did, but in a more horrifying way.
Healthy WB wins though.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

featherine augustus said:


> @Inferno Jewls is not a clown he is the entire circus


I'm the ringmaster of the circus, you Yonkers are my clowns I ordered off craigslist.
Better up your game before I have to release all of you the reviews aren't good 



God sl4yer said:


> Kaido = FA akainu > post T.S aokiji > big mom = kizaru > fuji


What makes you think Big Mom is above any top tier

Do you think that FA Akainu will hold the same amount of power when shown in the future? because would that make sense if in the future Luffy brawled a character whom was the same level of power with his previous enemy (Kaido)

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 14, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> He's one of the most reasonable posters in the battledome. Every statement is backed by manga facts.


*Fuji > kaido and akainu = prime WB , *how very reasonable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eustathios (Mar 14, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> *Fuji > kaido *


Self explanatory as Kaido has no answer against meteor shower.


God sl4yer said:


> *and akainu = prime WB *


Akainu will push EoS Joyboy Luffy to extreme diff so he can even be >= WB

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> I'm the ringmaster of the circus, you Yonkers are my clowns I ordered off craigslist.
> Better up your game before I have to release all of you the reviews aren't good
> 
> 
> ...


We dont even know how the story plays out and who fights who, so this doesn't put akainu = prime WB .

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 14, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> Self explanatory as Kaido has no answer against meteor shower.
> 
> Akainu will push EoS Joyboy Luffy to extreme diff so he can even be >= WB


The same way kizaru has no answer to katakuri's FS? lol.

The same meteor which got cut by doffy and law? i see , kaido will have sooo much difficulty against his meteors. Lets not forget that fuji had to defend himself against his own meteor.
,i can see kaido willingly getting hit by the meteors just to check his durability, unless the meteors are coated with haki it isnt doing shit to kaido.

The same akainu who was having difficulty against old sick and half dead WB? and almost got 2 shotted by him ,is beating prime WB by eos?!! and here you were talking about inferno jewls being reasoneable and giving manga facts. I know he is a little bit stronger now than compared to MF war, but still not enough to beat primebeard.

Theres no such thing as meteor shower btw its just your headcanon ,and even if there is then fuji will have harder time against it than kaido


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> The same way kizaru has no answer to katakuri's FS? lol.
> 
> The same meteor which got cut by doffy and law? i see , kaido will have sooo much difficulty against his meteors. Lets not forget that fuji had to defend himself against his own meteor.
> ,i can see kaido willingly getting hit by the meteors just to check his durability, unless the meteors are coated with haki it isnt doing shit to kaido.
> ...


After reading this you sound like the average Yonko wanker around here 

In dressrosa Fuji was suppressed the entire time, his DF is the most lethal if he has no restrictions and if he can use his destructiveness as he pleases. 
Kaido would get yanked to the ground, that amount of pressure would have Kaido waste a bit of his gas tank + haki just to get out of the gravity that's holding him down. 

The same Akainu whom needed to be caught off guard just so whitebeard can hit an admiral, because in direct confrontations WB couldn't do jack shit to the admirals. 
and If Kaido had killed one of WBs sons right in front of whitebeard he'd be folded, if Kaido gets caught off guard like Akainu by an *Enraged Whitebeard *he'd be down and about, BFR'd


----------



## Gabzy (Mar 14, 2022)

Anyone who says Fuji > Kaido is a troll

Just because Sakazuki is a beast it doesn't mean the other admirals are the same as him

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Eustathios said:


> He's one of the most reasonable posters in the battledome. Every statement is backed by manga facts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido and MF WB clashes evenly for some time... until Kaido gets bored and reveals that he has FS, giving old Hakiless WB a heartattack instantly and passes away.

RIP pops, you would be missed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> After reading this you sound like the average Yonko wanker around here
> 
> In dressrosa Fuji was suppressed the entire time, his DF is the most lethal if he has no restrictions and if he can use his destructiveness as he pleases.
> Kaido would get yanked to the ground, that amount of pressure would have Kaido waste a bit of his gas tank + haki just to get out of the gravity that's holding him down.
> ...


No average yonko wanker would put aokiji > big mom.

I agree he was supressed, but Eustathios's arguement was that kaido will have no answer to meteros so my reply focused on that "meteor shower" , not on their whole fight,i had to ignore the fact that fuji was supressed to reply to his trash argument . Fuji will give kaido a good fight but kaido will eventually come out on top with life long scars and injuries.

I have to disagree,WB was doing just fine against the admirals 1v1,against aokiji he was trading blows equally until jozu went on to fight aokiji so WB can move on and then he fought akainu to a stalemate until the heart attack(caused by squareo's stab) ,so either dont wank the admirals too much or downplay WB.

I agree WB took akainu offguard and those 2 quack punches would have taken down any yonko temporarily, except kaido since he's a durability monster, much more than MF akainu, and dont ask me why since its clearly portrayed that kaido is the most durable monster in one piece.

Cheap shotted or not, right now his feats nor portrayal is at prime WB or roger's level yet, at EOS we can argue this ,but right now you cant use the statement that "he is the strongest since he's supposed to be luffy's final enemy".

And plz dont call me a yonko wanker for saying kaido > fuji since 90 percent+ op community agrees with me right now , so you are the one here who wanks the shit out of admirals.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido=>Prime WB>old healthy WB>>sick WB
any Yonko would mid-high diff MF WB

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido high diffs. He's like 500,000 while MF Whitebeard is like 440,000. Primebeard would be like 550,000

Y'all sleep on Kaido

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 14, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Kaido high diffs. He's like 500,000 while MF Whitebeard is like 440,000. Primebeard would be like 550,000
> 
> Y'all sleep on Kaido


Accrding to these power levels ,wouldnt it be an extreme diff for kaido instead of high?


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 14, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> Kaido=>Prime WB>old healthy WB>>sick WB
> any Yonko would mid-high diff MF WB


Not an opninon but a fact which oda made clear, prime WB>kaido.


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 14, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Accrding to these power levels ,wouldnt it be an extreme diff for kaido instead of high?


Nah 440,000 is 88% of 500,000. Extreme diff is forcing someone to use 90% or higher of their strength in battle. He'd give Kaido a great fight but would be no threat to winning.


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 14, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Not an opninon but a fact which oda made clear, prime WB>kaido.


where, when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShWanks (Mar 14, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> where, when?


People hate the idea that Kaido is the strongest character ever. I think Primebeard is stronger too but I'm wouldn't be surprised if Kaido was actually the WSC even compared to Primebeard. I honestly thought he was too at one point and still consider it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> No average yonko wanker would put aokiji > big mom.
> 
> I agree he was supressed, but Eustathios's arguement was that kaido will have no answer to meteros so my reply focused on that "meteor shower" , not on their whole fight,i had to ignore the fact that fuji was supressed to reply to his trash argument . Fuji will give kaido a good fight but kaido will eventually come out on top with life long scars and injuries.
> 
> ...


Sakazuki dominated MF Saga and still caught W's after W's 

MVP of MF -> Had Blackbeard taking off with his whole squad -> got nominated to become the FA -> run his fade with OG Aokiji and finally beat him after a tough brawl -> Became the Fleet Admiral

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> *Sakazuki dominated MF Saga and still caught W's after W's*
> 
> MVP of MF -> Had Blackbeard taking off with his whole squad -> got nominated to become the FA -> run his fade with OG Aokiji and finally beat him after a tough brawl -> Became the Fleet Admiral


Shanks & Deadbeard's fists be like:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Shanks & Deadbeard's fists be like:


Which one of shanks fists? the one on his right or left  

"Deadbeard" that already says it, at the end both of them were standing but only one of them left breathing


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 14, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Which one of shanks fists? the one on his right or left
> 
> "Deadbeard" that already says it, at the end both of them were standing but only one of them left breathing


Yeah, the one who hid like a b*tch after being pummeled

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayanOO (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaido very high diff

WB old and sick is maybe the weakest top tier. Still a monster and still his insane resolve but heart attacks and haki fails are too much


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 14, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Yeah, the one who hid like a b*tch after being pummeled


you mean the Ol "b*tch" who snuck up after being scorched previously

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 15, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Sakazuki dominated MF Saga and still caught W's after W's
> 
> MVP of MF -> Had Blackbeard taking off with his whole squad -> got nominated to become the FA -> run his fade with OG Aokiji and finally beat him after a tough brawl -> Became the Fleet Admiral


When did i ever say that akainu's not top tier?, he is a top top tier and equal possibly even stronger than the  worlds strongest creature right now. But i dont think he's beating roger or prime WB.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 15, 2022)

WB was the MVP of Marineford. That whole arc was basically an ode to how awesome he was.

Akainu was definitely a close second though, in terms of performance. The moment he came back from getting smashed by WB and went on a rampage the rest of the way pretty much sealed it for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 15, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> where, when?


I didnt mean literally,
portrayal wise roger is stronger than kaido ,roger and prime WB were much stronger than oden and he was equal to young kaido, so i dont think prime kaido is winning against roger and primebeard.

Healthy old WB was the WSP, not kaido and even sick WB was able to overpower the strongest admiral, cheap shot or not ,since akainu took full advantage of sick WB's heart attack caused by squardo's stab.

Dont get me wrong kaido wins against MF WB , but not against roger or prime WB


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 15, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> WB was the MVP of Marineford. That whole arc was basically an ode to how awesome he was.
> 
> Akainu was definitely a close second though, in terms of performance. The moment he came back from getting smashed by WB and went on a rampage the rest of the way pretty much sealed it for me.


Nah, akainu was the real MVP since he killed ace and played the most part in killing whitebeard which was the purpose of that war.


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 15, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Nah, akainu was the real MVP since he killed ace and played the most part in killing whitebeard which was the purpose of that war.


He killed Ace because Ace chose to. WB was very ill and badly hurt already when Akainu chopped his head. The MVP was the guy who stopped everything with his apparition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 15, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> He killed Ace because Ace chose to. WB was very ill and badly hurt already when Akainu chopped his head. The MVP was the guy who stopped everything with his apparition.


That still makes him the MVP since the entire purpose of the war was to kill ace and WB by any means and akainu did it, if a fooder marine killed ace and WB by taking them off guard somehow then he would the MVP.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Mar 15, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> WB was the MVP of Marineford


Are you sure about that bro


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 15, 2022)

Inferno Jewls said:


> Are you sure about that bro


Nah ,he's just trolling ,akainu did the most work from the marine side by killing ace and contributing in WB death ,while WB just partially destroyed MF


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 15, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Nah, akainu was the real MVP since he killed ace and played the most part in killing whitebeard which was the purpose of that war.





Inferno Jewls said:


> Are you sure about that bro





God sl4yer said:


> Nah ,he's just trolling ,akainu did the most work from the marine side by killing ace and contributing in WB death ,while WB just partially destroyed MF



Dude narratively and overall, the entire arc of MF was basically one big giant WB wank fest.

Looking back, the WB Pirates were outmatched from the very beginning. They just made up for it with their massive numbers and fleet.

WB had to match wits with Sengoku strategically; then even after getting stabbed by Squard, he turns that into a morale boost for the troops and charged into battle. He fought the Admirals at different points in time; he broke the ice to let the allies escape; he tilted the island several times, and besides Akainu, he had the most takedowns in the entire War. Plus, he beat Akainu before sonning Teach.

His very last moments were on a different level of legendary, and his death began the new era. MVP.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 16, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Dude narratively and overall, the entire arc of MF was basically one big giant WB wank fest.
> 
> Looking back, the WB Pirates were outmatched from the very beginning. They just made up for it with their massive numbers and fleet.
> 
> ...


Yes, his performance was much better than akainu's at the war but i think MVP is the one who wins at the end.


----------



## God sl4yer (Mar 16, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> MVP= Most Valuable Player.
> 
> WB was the one who garnered the most respect from friend and foe alike in the War. He was the one whose arrival merited all of Marineford to make the relevent and necessary preparations, and the one who attracted the most attention from both sides. Most of the resources the Government had were devoted towards stopping him. From Aokiji's presence required to negate his tsunamis; from Mihawk trying to test him; from Kizaru making a move in an attempt to take off his head, and from Akainu's meteors needed to slow their advance and destroy their flagship. Sengoku and Akainu had to fabricate a strategy just to slow him down, while walls were reinforced with seastone like material to counter his quakes.
> 
> ...


I see


----------

